# Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

Angeln und Naturschutz, geht das zusammen ?

Kann ein Anglerverband gleichzeitig auch Naturschutzverband sein? 

Was machen unsere Verbände in Sachen Naturschutz, und was sollten sie besser machen ?

Viele Fragen, die immer wieder in den Unterschiedlichsten Themen angeschnitten werden, aber nie so richtig in den Focus einer zielgerichteten Diskussion gelangen. 

Versuchen wir das doch einfach mal.

*Angler sind Naturschützer ?!*

So ist es immer wieder zu lesen und zu hören. Stimmt das ?

Eindeutig Nein !

Angler sind Angler. Wir Angler wollen die Ressourcen unserer Gewässer nutzen, wollen draußen in der Natur sein, abschalten vom Alltag, spannende Entspannung suchen, wollen Fische fangen.

Das ist überhaupt nichts verwerfliches. Nichts, dessen man sich schämen müsste. Es ist m.M. nach sogar ein Grundrecht. Es besteht nicht der allerkleinste Grund dafür, dass man sich als Angler ein "milderndes" Mäntelchen umhängt um sein Tun zu relativieren. Reines Angeln, ohne Nistkästenaufhängaktionen, ohne Lachs- oder Meerforellenchutz, ohne Feuchtbiotopanlage, ohne jegliche Naturschützerische Aktivität ist legitim und legal.


Wird von Anglern Naturschutz betrieben ?

Ja selbstverständlich. Sogar mit enormem finanziellen und/oder persönlichem Aufwand. Aktiver Naturschutz, von Anglern betrieben, hat einen enorm hohen Qualitätsfaktor. Dabei ist es vollkommen gleich, ob Naturschutz auch, oder vorrangig, aus Eigennutz betrieben wird, wie z.B. Fischschutzprogramme, Aktivitäten gegen Gewässerverschmutzung und -verbauung etc., oder ob es Aktivitäten sind, die mit dem Angeln in keinster Weise im Zusammenhang stehen, wie z.B. das aufhängen von Nistkästen, das anlegen von Feuchtbiotopen etc.

Entscheidend ist nicht die Motivation, sondern das Ergebnis. 

Halten wir fest: Ein Angler wird nicht zum Naturschützer, weil er angelt, sondern durch Aktivitäten und Engagement über das direkte angeln hinaus. 

*
Naturschutz hat einen hohen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft?!*

Ja, natürlich. Wobei man allerdings feststellen muss, dass dieser hohe Stellenwert sich zumeist auf "find ich gut" beschränkt. Sobald es darum geht, selbst Anstrengungen zu unternehmen, Verzicht zu üben oder auch nur, sich tiefer mit der Materie zu befassen, tendiert das Interesse gegen null. 
Die grüne, wunderschön blühende Sumpfwiese wird beklatscht, auch wenn es sich beim Bewuchs ausschließlich um drüsiges Springkraut handelt und eher eine Katastrophe aus Naturschützerischer Sicht ist. 
Grün ist = "Gut" ( unpolitisch gemeint)

Halten wir weiter fest:

Der Durchschnittsbürger verfügt bestenfalls über rudimentäre Grundkenntnisse. Mangels Wissen ist er sehr leicht manipulierbar und unkritisch. Die einfache Formel lautet:
" Schützen ist gut, Nutzen ist böse". 

*Naturschutz hat einen hohen Stellenwert in der Politik?!*

Ganz klar. Zielgruppe der Politik sind die Wähler. Wie vorhergehend festgestellt, sind eben diese Wähler mangels Wissen sehr leicht manipulierbar. Naturschutz ist in der Politik ein gern benutztes und recht erfolgreiches Netz zum Fang von Wählerstimmen. Keine Maßnahme ist blödsinnig genug, um damit nicht doch Stimmen zu fangen. Kein Verbot ist wiedersinnig genug, um die Wähler von "Grün ist Gut" abzubringen.

Halten wir fest. Naturschutz ist für die Politik ein Werkzeug zum Fang von Wählerstimmen, welches erst dann stumpf wird, wenn der Kommerz in ausreichender Weise Einfluss nimmt. 
*
Ein Anglerverband muss zwingend auch ein Naturschutzverband sein?!*

Ja, verdammtnochmal ja. Sieht man den Stellenwert des Naturschutzes in Politik und Gesellschaft, muss man nur eins und eins zusammenzählen um festzustellen, dass ein Anglerverband unbedingt und zwingend auch ein Naturschutzverband sein *muss*.
Die Tatsache, dass Naturschutzverbände bei allen möglichen Gesetzesvorhaben gehört werden *müssen*, ein reiner Anglerverband jedoch nicht, ist ein reines Politikum und rechtfertigt schon alleine den Status eines Naturschutzverbandes. Darüber muss man gar nicht diskutieren.

Doch mindestens genauso wichtig, nein fast noch wichtiger, ist der Naturschutz in Sachen Lobbyarbeit und für das Ansehen der Angler in der Gesellschaft.

Und genau hier treten unsere Verbände auf den Plan, oder sie sollten es zumindest tun. 

Man muss leider feststellen, dass der Umgang mit dem Thema Naturschutz in unseren Verbänden, sowohl aus Lobbyistischer Sicht, als auch Gesellschaftpolitisch ein absolutes Trauerspiel ist. 

Ich muss mich im weiteren auf den VDSF berufen, da ich die Aktvitäten im DAV nicht ausreichend bewerten kann. Aber das können involvierte Diskutanten aus Reihen des DAV sicher ergänzen.


Der VDSF nutzt das Thema Naturshutz fast ausschließlich als oben erwähntes Mäntelchen um die projezierte Verwerflichkeit der Naturnutzung abzumildern. Man flüchtet sich in Alibiaktionen, wie die Mundpropaganda zur Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, dem Aalschutz, dem Schutz der Dorschbestände etc.
Man pflegt ein paar wenige, vermeintlich öffentlichkeitswiksame Projekte wie den Schutz der Meerforelle, Lachs- oder Maifischprogramme ( was nicht negativ ist), vergisst dabei aber vollkommen die vieen tausend Angler, die aktiv in Sachen Naturschutz organisiert sind. 
Es gibt keinerlei Übersicht über alle Aktivitäten von Anglern in Sachen Naturschutz. Alleine eine Auflistung der hunderte von Kubikmetern Müll, die von Anglern jährlich bundesweit aus der Natur entfernt wurden, wären wunderbare Werbung für die Angelfischerei. 

Eine Landesweite Übersicht über von Anglern angelegten und gepflegten Feuchtbiotopen, ach wie könnte man damit hausieren gehen. 

Berichte über zur Brutzeit freiwillig vom Angeln ausgenommene Brutplätze von gefährdeten Vogelarten, über Fischschutzzonen, über das anlegen von Flachwasserbereichen. Ja, das wär was. 

Statt dessen gibt Lippenbekenntnisse, ein paar Bildchen von Fröschen oder Blümchen auf der Verbandshomepage und natürlich Verbote und Einschränkungen.

Mit Verboten und Einschränkungen lässt sich wunderbar und spielend einfach Propaganda machen. Glaubt man.

In Tat und Wahrheit lachen sich fachlich fundierte Naturschüzer ins Fäustchen, ob der teil obskuren und sinnlosen Verbote und Einschränkungen. Man schüttelt den Kopf, wissend, dass die Angler sich da völlig unnötig ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln.
Den fanatischen Angelgegnern, die im Naturschutz übrigens eine absolute Minderheit sind, spielt man damit noch in die Karten. Zeigt man doch überdeutlich, dass man " Dreck am Stecken" hat. Dass Angeln eben doch die Natur über Gebühr schädigt. 

Bestes Beispiel dafür ist die unsägliche Kormorandebatte. Damit hat der Verband im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den Vogel abgeschossen und sich in Reihen der Naturschützer vollkommen lächerlich gemacht und den Angelgegner noch hervorragende Munition geliefert. 

Ein Kormoranmanagement hat nichts,null und dreimal nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun. Der Kormoran gefährdet kein Ökosystem und bringt keine Fischart zum aussterben. Damit würde er sich selbst seiner Lebensgrundlage berauben,und dass schafft von alen Spezies dieser Erde nur der Mensch. 
Eine Dezimierung des Kormorans aus naturschützerischen Aspekten ist vollkommen widersinnig. 

Die Kormoranproblematik ist nichts anderes als Shädlingsbekämpfung. Sie unterscheidet sich nicht von der Problematik im Umgang mit anderen Schädlingen menschlich genutzter Ressourcen. Und hier richtet der Kormoran tatsächlich und zum Teil garvierende Schäden an. An dem  Nutzungsvorrat des Menschen wohlgemerkt, nicht an der Natur als solches.

Beides, also Naturschutz und Schädingsbekämpfung miteinander zu verquicken, ja unter dem Deckmäntelchen des einen, das andere betreiben zu wollen, disqualifiziert die Angler und deren Verbänden in Sachen Naturschutz grundlegend.

*
Was kann/soll ein Anglerverband in Sachen Naturschutz tun?*

Aufgabe eines Verbandes ist m.M. nach die klare Festlegung auf die Kernkompetenzen und hier strikte Vorgaben und gezielte Aktivitäten. 

Es ist ein Unding, dass sich ein Angler- und erklärter Naturschutzverband keinen Deut um die Besatzpolitik kümmert. Das ist eine Naturschützerische Baustelle allererster Kathegorie, die vollkommen in den Verantwortungsbereich der Angelfischerei fällt. Eine Baustelle, auf der noch kein einziger Handschlag getan wurde. 

Es ist ein Unding, dass der Verband all die zahllosen Aktivitäten seiner Mitgleider vollkommen ignoriert. Dass es keinerlei Aufzeichnungen, Statistiken oder Berichte darüber gibt, was Angler Tag für Tag in Sachen Naturschutz leisten. 

Es ist fast ein Verbrechen an der Anglerschaft, die Öffentlichkeit nicht aktiv und aggressiv mit all diesen wertvollen Naturschutzprojekten der Angler zu beharken. Die leicht manipulierbare Gesellschaft den Angelgegnern zu überlassen und damit auch jeglichen Vorteil gegenüber der Politik zu verspielen.


Was müsste der Verband nun unternehmen ?

Ich erwarte von einem Verband, dass er ein bundesweites Informationsnetzwerk errichtet über das alle Informationen in Sachen Naturschutz gesammelt und ausgewertet werden. 
Ich erwarte, dass er strenge Richtlinien in Sachen Besatzpolitik erlässt und auf deren Einhaltung achtet. 
Ich erwarte, dass er klar zu seinen Kernkompetenzen steht, dass er sich als Partner des Naturschutzes versteht und nicht als Geißel oder Opfer. Dass er mit Überzeugung und Sachverstand Hand in Hand mit dem Naturschutz arbeitet, anstattden vermeintlichen Kettenhund mit Wurststückchen zu besänftigen versucht, oder sich gar vor den Karren der Berufsfischer und Fischzüchter spannen lässt.

Nun wird das mit den vorhandenen Strukturen und Personen nicht gelingen. Da gehören Fachleute hinzugezogen, die wirklich was vom Naturschutz verstehen. Da gehört Personal eingestellt, welches bis in die Vereine heruntergeht und Informationen sammelt und verarbeitet. 
Ein umfassendes Netzwerk, besetzt mit Fachkräften oder zumindest unterstützt von selbigen.

Sowas bekommt man nicht umsonst, sowas kostet Geld. Und das muss in die Hand genommen werden. Und wenn das Geld nicht reicht, müssen Beiträge erhöht werden. Ganz klarer Fall. 

Sowas wäre z.B. ein Ziel für einen neuen, fusionierten Verband. Eines von vielen.

Naturschutz von Anglern für Angler und das ausreichend werbewirksam in der Öffentlichkeitin Szene gesetzt.

Dann würden wir, trotz sicher bestehen bleibender Differenzen, endlich auch mal ernst genommen werden.


----------



## joerch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Tja lieber Ralle,
alles richtig und wahr -  leider vergebene Liebesmüh, denn Angler wollen nichts weiter als angeln. Um den Rest sollen sich gefälligst die Funktionäre kümmern. *ironiemodus aus*

Tun die natürlich nicht - zwingt sie ja schließlich auch keiner.

Und genau deswegen wird Angeln auf Dauer gesehen auch 'weggenaturschützt'.

Es sei noch erwähnt das sich nach meiner Auffassung nur die Angler Naturschützer nennen dürften. Sie allein haben vor vielen Jahrzehnten dafür gesorgt, das wir hier in unserer Republik überhaupt noch einen Tropfen genießbaren Wassers haben. Sie haben zwar aus Eigennutz für die Verbesserung der Lebensräume 'ihrer' Fische gesorgt, aber in der Summe haben alle Menschen was davon. Praktizierter Naturschutz also!

Die Naturschützer von heute ruhen sich auf den Lorbeeren aus, die ausschließlich den Anglern zustehen.
Und die Angler sind so doof und lassen sich dies nicht nur gefallen, sondern sich darüberhinaus auch noch von ihren eigenen Gewässern aussperren.

Fröhliche Grüße


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Nö Jörch, sehe ich volkommen anders.

Bei den Naturschützern gibt es auch die weit von der Basis entfernten Vereins- und Verbandsjockel, wie bei den Anglern auch.

Und es gibt zahllose Menschen, die Geld und Freizeit opfern und aktiv was für den Naturschutz tun. Genau wie bei den Anglern eben. 

Und wie bei den Anglern verschiedene Interessengruppen sich die Augen auskratzen, sogibt es das auch bei den Naturschützern. Wenn die heißgeliebten Reiher den mühsam angelegten Froschteich pündern, ist Randale angesagt.|supergri

Der Unterschied ist, dass die Funktionäre der Naturschützer es vortrefflich verstehen, die Gesellschaft für sich einzunehmen und zu manipulieren.

Anglerfunktionäre sind dazu zu naiv oder inkompetent.

Selbstverständlich müssen sie die Anglerfunktionäre um den Naturschutz kümmern, aber bitte kompetent und seriös.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



> Selbstverständlich müssen sie die Anglerfunktionäre um den Naturschutz kümmern, aber bitte kompetent und seriös.


Die Worte "Anglerfunktionäre" sowie "kompetent und seriös" in einem Satz zu schreiben, halte ich für mutig...........


----------



## erT (4. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Angler werden in dieser Diskussion viel zu schnell über einen Kamm geschoren.
Es mag hier im Forum und in den Vereinen viele Angler geben, die den Angelplatz säubern und aufräumen, bevor sie ihr Zelt aufschlagen. Die gern draußen sind, bei denen das Erlebnis im grünen zu sein mit ausschlaggebend für den Angelsport ansich ist.
Leider ist ein Großteil aller 'Angler' aber eben jener, der die Ufer erst verdreckt. Der abschlägt was an den Haken geht, die Kippe in den Bach wirft und garnicht weiß, dass ein Aal nicht einfach zurückgesetzt werden kann, damit sich der Bestand wieder erholt.
Oft ist es einfach der Ergeiz etwas am Band zappeln zu haben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sei es mit lebendem Köderfisch, nachts bei Verbot, oder oder oder.
Diese Leute kann man nicht ohne Verbote ihrer Vernunft überlassen. Der Zug ist abgefahren. Angler, die sich eine intakte Natur wünschen und auch die Zusammenhänge verstehen sind in meinen Augen in der Minderheit. Diejenigen die aktiv etwas tun sowieso.


----------



## joerch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö Jörch, sehe ich volkommen anders.



Hallo Ralle,
ehrlich - ich kann da jetzt nicht so wirklich eine tiefe Diskrepanz zwischen unser beider Ansichten entdecken!?

Klar bietet man als Gemeinschaft, die ihre internen Querelen öffentlich austrägt,
seinen Gegnern hervorragende Angriffsziele.
Man liefert ihnen ihre Argumente ja sozusagen frei Haus.

Und genau das können wir Angler besonders gut!
Wir sollten endlich lernen das es völlig egal ist, ob man mit Wurm oder Fliege angelt.
Bei beidem handelt es sich um nichts weiter als Angeln!

Das Einzige was uns noch helfen kann, ist bedingungsloses Zusammenhalten
aller Angler(gruppen) nach außen. Und natürlich starke Vertreter, die Willens und in der
Lage sind, ohne wenn und aber allein unsere Interessen durchzusetzen.

Wenn weiter so gezaudert wird wie bisher - angelt Deutschland nicht mehr lang.


----------



## Zusser (4. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unding, dass sich ein Angler- und erklärter Naturschutzverband keinen Deut um die Besatzpolitik kümmert.


Sorry, dass ich mich nachfolgende wieder auf das böse 'B'-Land beziehe, aber nur hier kenne ich mich aus, über die (Nicht-?)Leistungen des NRW Landesverbandes kann ich überhaupt nichts sagen.

Hierzulande greift der Verband durchaus in die Besatzpolitik ein, indem der Besatz der Vereine mit Äschen, Bachforellen und Seeforellen bezuschusst wird.
Der Verband fördert auch die Ausbildung von Gewässerwarten, damit diese die Fachkenntnis erwerben, _wie_ besetz werden sollte.
Weitergehende Bevormundung der Vereine in dieser Frage ist kaum nicht möglich, obwohl wünschenswert. Hier könnte möglicherweise der DAV deutlich mehr erreichen, schließlich gehören dem die Gewässer, bzw. die Fischereirechte. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unding, dass der Verband all die zahllosen Aktivitäten seiner Mitgleider vollkommen ignoriert. Dass es keinerlei Aufzeichnungen, Statistiken oder Berichte darüber gibt, was Angler Tag für Tag in Sachen Naturschutz leisten.


Mal ehrlich, wo sollen die Zahlen denn herkommen?
Glaubst du im Ernst, ich hätte bei der Gewässerreinigung im Frühjahr eine Waage dabeigehabt, um die Säcke mit Kunststoff, Glas, Restmüll auch noch zu wiegen??
Der Vorstand hätte dann die Zahlen von den verschiedenen Teams einfordern sollen, um sie dann an den Verband weiterzuleiten?
Mensch, wenn das in der Hauptversammlung einer vorschlagen würde, würde er für verrückt erklärt!

In der Regionalpresse wird übrigens immer wieder mal von den Gewässerreinigungsarbeiten der Vereine und Schule (!) berichtet.
Ob man damit mit noch so viel Agressivität wirklich den Normalbürger beeindrucken kann? Ich glaube nicht. Schließlich geht es 'nur' um Müllabfuhr, traditionell eine Aufgabe der Underdogs.


Aber lies doch mal in die aktuelle Ausgabe des Verbandsblattes, in den letzten Tagen erschienen.
http://www.lfvbayern.de/mitgliederservice/mitgliederzeitschrift/
Wenn du findest, dass der Landesverband nichts für den Naturschutz tut, oder das nicht kommuniziert, weiß ich auch nicht.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was müsste der Verband nun unternehmen ?
> 
> Ich erwarte von einem Verband, dass er ein bundesweites Informationsnetzwerk errichtet über das alle Informationen in Sachen Naturschutz gesammelt und ausgewertet werden.


D'accord.
Das wird aber richtig teuer, dafür wird man mehr als eine qualifizierte Vollzeitkraft brauchen, meine ich. Jemand müsste das bezahlen.

Vielleicht könnte sich das ein fusionierter Bundesverband leisten?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, dass er strenge Richtlinien in Sachen Besatzpolitik erlässt und auf deren Einhaltung achtet.


Ist das rechtlich überhaupt möglich? Ich denke nein.
Und würden einem Verband nicht die Mitglieder davonlaufen, wenn sie gezwungen würden, ökologisch korrekt zu besetzen? Also keine Karpfen mehr, stattdessen Schleien und nur nach dem Gebot der Nachhaltigkeit, den das Fischereigesetz ja auch enfordert.
Dass dann die Zahl der Angler insgesamt sich drastisch reduzieren würde, liegt für mich auf der Hand. 

Das ist ein Thema, das die die Mitglieder tatsächlich auf die Barrikaden bringen würde, nicht die immer wieder herausgestellten Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote, Setzkescherverbote. Diese Kümmernisse tangieren nur Minderheiten und kommen auch nicht von den Verbänden.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, dass er klar zu seinen Kernkompetenzen steht, dass er sich als Partner des Naturschutzes versteht und nicht als Geißel oder Opfer.


Wieder kann ich nur zur Lektüre des Verbandsblattes raten, das müsste dir eigentlich gefallen. Obwohl, es kommt ja vom VDSF (bzw. einem seiner Schergenverbände) und ist damit ja per definitionem Teufelswerk.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Zusser schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mich nachfolgende wieder auf das böse 'B'-Land beziehe, aber nur hier kenne ich mich aus, über die (Nicht-?)Leistungen des NRW Landesverbandes kann ich überhaupt nichts sagen.
> 
> Hierzulande greift der Verband durchaus in die Besatzpolitik ein, indem der Besatz der Vereine mit Äschen, Bachforellen und Seeforellen bezuschusst wird.
> 
> ...



Och, das Blatt gefällt mir durchaus. Nur hat es nix, aber auch gar nix, mit Lobbyarbeit zu tun.


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was müsste der Verband nun unternehmen ?
> ...



Erstmal müsste die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aller Landesverbände verbessert werden, was ohne viel zusätzlichen Personalaufwand und Kosten möglich ist. Die LVs sind natürlich abhängig vom "Futter" aus den Vereinen, aber dafür ein Presseportal zu nutzen und jeweils Pressemitteilungen zu erstellen, ist doch nun wirklich 'ne leichte Übung.
Dass eine Organisation von der Größenordnung eines bundesweiten Anglerverbands eine eigene Vollzeitkraft für die Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einsetzen muss, sollte doch eigentlich außer Frage stehen. Wenn selbst das nicht geschieht, kann man den Laden doch von vornherein dicht machen!!!
Oder anders gefragt: Wie soll sich ein Bundesverband in dem wichtigen Politikum "Naturschutzfragen" anders positionieren als über seine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?

Wobei die grundsätzliche Fragestellung, ob ein Bundesverband mit ganz stark eingeschränkter Funktionalität zugunsten starker Landesverbände "in Planung" ist, natürlich auch eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Konkret in der Thematik hier, sind die Landesverbände sicherlich per se besser aufgestellt, nicht nur in Bayern, wie Zusser das so schön exemplarisch belegt hat, sondern auch z.B. in NRW und S-H (woanders hab ich jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, aber ich denke mal, ähnliche Beispiele aus der _internen_ Öffentlichkeitsarbeit werden sich auch in anderen LV finden lassen). Wenn diese sich jetzt den entscheidenden Millimeter weiter bewegen, und solche Berichte geschickter in der Presse platzieren, wäre das mal ein richtiger Fortschritt.

Aber auch jeder Verein kann da selbst viel tun, wenn er geplante Aktionen im Vorfeld an die Presse meldet, den/die zuständigen Lokalredakteur(e) dazu einlädt, etc.


----------



## raubangler (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsthema.
> 
> Es gibt sie schlicht und einfach nicht, die Horden anglerfeindlicher Natur- und Tierschützer. Das ist ein Gespenst, welches der VDSF gezüchtethat um seine verbohrte Ideologie durchsetzen zu können.
> ....



Traeum' weiter......

http://www.nabu.de/nh/archiv/angeln494.htm

Angler sind Schweine.
Das ist immer noch die Grundmeinung bei echten Naturschuetzern.

Aber, kleiner Auszug:[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Zum Glück gibt            es Angler, die sich für echte Schutzmaßnahmen wie Gewässerrenaturierung            oder Umbau von Wehren tatkräftig einsetzen – leider aber noch            viel zu wenige. Man täte den Anglern zudem Unrecht, würde            man nicht ihre Anstrengungen für die Verbesserung der Wassergüte            würdigen. Auf diesem Gebiet arbeiten einige Angelvereine bereits            seit Jahrzehnten mit großem Erfolg.
_[/FONT]
Somit waren die Naturschutz-Blendgranaten des VDSF doch erfolgreich.


----------



## Jose (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



raubangler schrieb:


> Traeum' weiter......



nee, wach du langsam mal auf, der schaum vorm mund verdeckt schon mal die sicht


raubangler schrieb:


> Angler sind Schweine.
> Das ist immer noch die Grundmeinung bei echten Naturschuetzern.
> ...



find ich immer toll, wenn jemand weiß, was ein "echter" ist.
komm ich ans wasser, tja, was meinst du, was ich mir denke angesichts eindeutiger hinterlassenschaften?

eben, und die nennen sich "echte" angler.
zwischentöne, mein lieber, und nicht alles über einen kamm scheren.


----------



## raubangler (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Jose schrieb:


> nee, wach du langsam mal auf, der schaum vorm mund verdeckt schon mal die sicht
> ....



Ich habe nur einen Link auf die angeblich nicht vorhandenen anglerfeindlichen Naturschuetzer gepostet.
Der Nabu ist auch keine Randgruppe in dieser Szene.

Und, ich erwaehnte es bereits, fuer mich ist ein Fisch nur ein Fisch. Also dichte mir hier keine Emotionen an.
Danke.


----------



## Jose (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich habe nur einen Link auf die angeblich nicht vorhandenen anglerfeindlichen Naturschuetzer gepostet.
> Der Nabu ist auch keine Randgruppe in dieser Szene.



niemand hat behauptet, es gäbe keine anglerfeindlichen naturschützer, scheinbar sind für dich alle naturschützer anglerfeindlich: ich sagte doch, zwischentöne, mein lieber.




raubangler schrieb:


> Und, ich erwaehnte es bereits, fuer mich ist ein Fisch nur ein Fisch. Also dichte mir hier keine Emotionen an.
> Danke.



ich käme nie auf den gedanken, dir emotionen anzudichten, wie auch?
ja, und du hast bereits erwähnt, dass ein fisch für dich NUR ein fisch ist. hab dir darauf geantwortet. also mach mit deinem "nur"-fisch was du meinst mit einem "nur"-fisch machen zu können -
aber was hat dein "nur"-fisch hier zu sagen? ist schon ein bisschen OT. schreib mir doch lieber 'ne PN


----------



## raubangler (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Jose schrieb:


> niemand hat behauptet, es gäbe keine anglerfeindlichen naturschützer, scheinbar sind für dich alle naturschützer anglerfeindlich: ich sagte doch, zwischentöne, mein lieber.
> ....



Klar doch:
*Zitat von Ralle 24 

* 
_*Mein Lieblingsthema.

Es gibt sie schlicht und einfach nicht, die Horden anglerfeindlicher  Natur- und Tierschützer. Das ist ein Gespenst, welches der VDSF  gezüchtethat um seine verbohrte Ideologie durchsetzen zu können. 
....* _

Wenn der Nabu dahintersteckt, kann man ja wohl von einer etwas groesseren Gruppe sprechen.


----------



## Jose (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn der Nabu dahintersteckt, kann man ja wohl von einer etwas groesseren Gruppe sprechen.



und?
jetzt kommst du mit "etwas groessere(r) Gruppe", bleib doch mal bei deiner pauschalen diffamierung von naturschützern .
nichts als polemik. und nicht zielführend.

nachtrag: lies mal den post von niersfischer. darum gehts!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



raubangler schrieb:


> Traeum' weiter......
> 
> http://www.nabu.de/nh/archiv/angeln494.htm
> 
> ...




Mach Dir soch einfach mal die Mühe verstehen zu wollen, was in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel steht.
Gut 80% davon kann ich problemlos unterschreiben. Und jeder vernünftige Angler sollte das auch können.

Da ist nix, aber auch gar nix, von Hass zu lesen. Es ist überwiegend eine Aufzählung vieler Sünden, die wir Angler unzweifelhaft an unseren Gewässern begehen. 

Dass man dabei auch ein wenig Schaum schlägt, mag in der persönlichen Einstellung der Verfasser verborgen sein. 

Fakt ist, dass unsere Verbände eigentlich zur Aufgabe haben, einen Schultershluß mit dem Naturschutz herbeizuführen.
Das könnten wir recht problemlos schaffen, denn die Gemeinsamkeiten sind über alles wesentlich größer, als die Unterschiede. 

Das geht natürlich voll in die Hose, wenn man Schädlingsbekämpfung als Naturschutz verkaufen will. 

Und das hier

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ leider aber noch            viel zu wenige

_[/FONT] zeigt doch nur das Versagen unserer Verbände auf.


----------



## Niersfischer (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass unsere Verbände eigentlich zur Aufgabe haben, einen Schultershluß mit dem Naturschutz herbeizuführen.
> Das könnten wir recht problemlos schaffen, denn die Gemeinsamkeiten sind über alles wesentlich größer, als die Unterschiede.



Das Ganze kann gerne an der Basis starten. Dann sind auch die Fundamente gelegt. Ich arbeite z.B. häufig mit dem lokalen (nicht Bundes-) NaBu zusammen. Gegenseitige Hilfestellung ist Alltag geworden. Die K-Frage wird dort nie gelöst, klare Sache, ergo konzentriert man sich auf Gemeinsamkeiten. Klappt super.

Wir sind von Vorurteilen derart verblendet, dass das Ziel verschwimmt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Niersfischer schrieb:


> Das Ganze kann gerne an der Basis starten. Dann sind auch die Fundamente gelegt. Ich arbeite z.B. häufig mit dem lokalen (nicht Bundes-) NaBu zusammen. Gegenseitige Hilfestellung ist Alltag geworden. Die K-Frage wird dort nie gelöst, klare Sache, ergo konzentriert man sich auf Gemeinsamkeiten. Klappt super.
> 
> Wir sind von Vorurteilen derart verblendet, dass das Ziel verschwimmt.



Mein Reden. Leider mißbraucht der VDSF Natur- und Tierschutz als Buhmann zur Erklärung aller möglichen Restriktionen. Dabei schert sich da kaum jemand um uns Angler. 





Jose schrieb:


> es ist gut, wenn herangeführt wird, ich finde es ganz schlecht, wenn herangehen (im jugendlichen alter) an fragwürdigen vorschriften scheitert.
> haben wir nicht obst gemopst, schwarzgeangelt, feuerchen gemacht...?




Ganz genau das. Eigenes erleben, Fehler machen, Erfolg und Mißerfolg haben, selber Erfahrungen sammeln, sich insgeheim für eine Missetat schämen und diese danach vermeiden. 

Klar kann man einem Kind vorbeten, wie es sich zu verhalten hat. Aber begreifen wird es das nur draußen in der Natur in der direkten Konfrontation mit den Folgen seines Handelns.


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mach Dir soch einfach mal die Mühe verstehen zu wollen, was in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel steht.
> Gut 80% davon kann ich problemlos unterschreiben. Und jeder vernünftige Angler sollte das auch können.
> ....



Na, was steht denn da in diesem Nabu-Artikel?
Am Schluss wird ja alles schoen zusammengefasst:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*Letztendlich gäbe            es aus Sicht des Naturschutzes gegen eine vernünftige, naturnahe            Angelfischerei keine grundlegenden Einwände. Wenn die Zahl der            Angler begrenzt wäre, wenn genügend Gewässer ungenutzt            blieben und wenn sich die Angler darauf beschränken würden,            nur einen Teil des natürlichen Zuwachses der Fischbestände            abzuschöpfen, dann wären Konflikte unnötig. Leider sieht            die Realität anders aus.
*_
[/FONT]Das koennen wir ja mal Aussage fuer Aussage durchgehen:
*1. Wenn die Zahl der Angler begrenzt waere
*Ohne jetzt die Autoren zu kennen, wuerde ich trotzdem viel darauf wetten, dass nicht mehr als 10% der bisherigen Angler gemeint sein koennen. Somit fliegen mind. 90% raus.
*2. wenn genuegend Gewaesser ungenutzt blieben
*Alles mit natuerlicher Uferbeflanzung ist tabu und wo irgendwelche Molche oder Libellen ihr Unwesen treiben, sowieso. Bleiben noch die Anleger im Hafen....
*3, wenn sich die Angler beschraenken wuerden, nur einen Teil des natuerlichen Zuwachses der Fischbestaende abzuschoepfen
*Geangelt wird, was das Gewaesser natuerlicherweise hergibt und dabei noch (teilweise!) ueber hat. Kein Besatz jeglicher Art und die Kormorane duerfen auch zuerst ran.
Solche Unworte wie 'Hegefischen' gehoeren dann auch der Vergangenheit an.

Und das willst Du zu 80% unterschreiben?


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, was steht denn da in diesem Nabu-Artikel?
> Am Schluss wird ja alles schoen zusammengefasst:
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*Letztendlich gäbe            es aus Sicht des Naturschutzes gegen eine vernünftige, naturnahe            Angelfischerei keine grundlegenden Einwände. Wenn die Zahl der            Angler begrenzt wäre, wenn genügend Gewässer ungenutzt            blieben und wenn sich die Angler darauf beschränken würden,            nur einen Teil des natürlichen Zuwachses der Fischbestände            abzuschöpfen, dann wären Konflikte unnötig. Leider sieht            die Realität anders aus.
> ...



Wenn ich schreibe, dass ich 80% des gesamten Artikels unterschreibe dann bleiben 20%, die ich nicht unterschreibe. Mal völlig davon abgesehen, dass Deine Schlußfolgerungen reine Spekulation sind. 

Punkt 1 unterschreibe ich nicht.

Punkt 2 zur Hälfte

Punkt 3 zu 99%

Gehört hier aber nicht hin, können wir aber gerne im Naturschutztrööt weiter erörtern.


----------



## Stralsund (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, was steht denn da in diesem Nabu-Artikel?
> Am Schluss wird ja alles schoen zusammengefasst:
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*Letztendlich gäbe            es aus Sicht des Naturschutzes gegen eine vernünftige, naturnahe            Angelfischerei keine grundlegenden Einwände. Wenn die Zahl der            Angler begrenzt wäre, wenn genügend Gewässer ungenutzt            blieben und wenn sich die Angler darauf beschränken würden,            nur einen Teil des natürlichen Zuwachses der Fischbestände            abzuschöpfen, dann wären Konflikte unnötig. Leider sieht            die Realität anders aus.
> ...



Skandal!!! Und sowas nennt sich Anglerboard! |supergri Das ist doch eher ein Naturschutzboard mit vielen Board-Funktionären!


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Skandal!!! Und sowas nennt sich Anglerboard! |supergri Das ist doch eher ein Naturschutzboard mit vielen Board-Funktionären!




|good:


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schreibe, dass ich 80% des gesamten Artikels unterschreibe dann bleiben 20%, die ich nicht unterschreibe. Mal völlig davon abgesehen, dass Deine Schlußfolgerungen reine Spekulation sind.
> 
> Punkt 1 unterschreibe ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Gehoert hier nicht hin?
Du hast angefangen......

Ausserdem passt es doch ganz gut zur Aussage des Titels.
"Lieber einen Naturschutzverband als den VDSF".

Das das natuerlich Quatsch ist, da Greenpeace nur einen dpa-Text ueber eine Buchvorstellung als News bringt, muss man ja nicht weiter beachten.

Aber deine Aussage zu den 80% ist bemerkenswert.
Deine 80% NABU duerften 400% VDSF entsprechen.
Wieso dann diese Anfeindungen gegen den VDSF als Naturschutzverband?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



> Wieso dann diese Anfeindungen gegen den VDSF als Naturschutzverband?


Deswegen:


> Man kann natürlich auch so weitermachen wie jetzt, Angler als gefährlich für die Natur darstellen und sich dann drüber wundern, wo all die vielen Restriktionen und Verbote herkommen...



Weil die sowenig Ahnung von Naturschutz wie vom Angeln oder Anglern haben (gilt leider nicht mehr nur für den VDSF/DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen), sondern muss man inzwischen auch für den DAV konstatieren..))

Siehe dazu mein Posting oben..


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

@Thomas9904

Wuerdest Du den NABU-Text auch zu 80% unterschreiben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Nö, mein Verständnis von Naturschutz ist grundlegend anders als der vom z. B. NABU oder andern, ähnlichen.

Naturschutz muss man in meinen Augen IMMER sowohl MIT als auch FÜR  Menschen machen, und nicht ohne und gegen sie..

Die Natur als solche schützen zu wollen, ist in meinen Augen der Hohn an sich.

Die weiss sich zu helfen und wird es auch schaffen, die Menschheit loszuwerden, wenns zu dolle wird.

Gerade Naturschützer wollen gerne vieles erhalten, wie es ist und vernachlässigen dabei beim aussperren der Menschen aus der Natur zu oft,  dass zum einen Natur sowieso im ständigen Wandel ist - ob mit oder ohne Menschen. Das ist Teil der Natur und Grundbedingung für das Leben.

Da die Natur also eh - auch ohne Menschen - überleben wird, geht es doch eigentlich darum, den Menschen zu schützen und nicht die Natur.

Und das bedeutet auch, dass man die Lebensgrundlagen der Menschheit schützt - und da schliesst sich der Kreis wieder:
Naturschutz ist letztlich die Erhaltung einer der Menschheit genehmen Natur  - nicht der Natur an sich, die prima ohne Menschen auskommt - welche die Lebensgrundlagen für die Menschheit schützt und nicht vernichtet.

Das wiederum impliziert für mich, dass das Nutzen der Natur letztlich die beste Grundlage fü einen guten Schutz derselben ist.

Was wertvoll ist, weil es genutzt wird (sei es wirtschaftlich, für die Freizeit oder sonstwie) wird auch geschützt werden.

Nicht aber, indem man die Menschen aussperrt und ihnen die Nutzung untersagt - so schafft man nur Feindbilder und keine Werte, die sich zu schützen lohnen.

Ob an einem Gewässer - egal wie groß - 1, 10, 100, 1000 oder tausende Angler tätig sind, ist für die Natur (ergo für deren Schutz) ja wurscht.

Das einzig relevante ist dabei, welche Menge Fisch entnommen wird, ob das vom Gewässer respektive den Beständen vertragen wird.

Und es muss dann natürlich auch erlaubt sein, Fische zurück zu setzen - Wir sind ja Angler und keine Fischer. Wo ein verwertbarer Fang eine gerne gesehene Zugabe, aber nicht der Zweck des Angelns ist.

Bedeutet:
Will ich die Anglerzahl einschänken, ist es der falsche Weg.

Ich muss die zu entnehmende Fischmenge auf die Zahl der Angler verteilen.

Je mehr ich dann zum Angeln kriege, desto wertvoller wird das Gut "gesundes Gewässer", desto eher wird man das schützen.

Das Problem ist hierbei nicht der Naturschutz, die oft genug gut genug wissen, dass sie in den Anglern da Partner haben, die eigentlich das gleiche Ziel haben:
Die Natur FÜR die Menschen (auch die Angler) zu schützen.

Das Problem sind eher die Tierschützer, die meinen jede Nutzung von Tieren wäre verwerflich.

Und daraus resultierend wieder unsere Verbände (speziell VDSF), die auf Grund dieses Tierschutzgedankens postuliert haben, dass nur die Verwertung der Fische zur menschlichen Ernährung als sinnvoll anzusehen wäre.

Dies mag zur damaligen Zeit vielleicht verständlich gewesen sein, war aber  auch schon damals der falsche Weg.

Das sehen auch viele Naturschützer so, die mit Tierschützern auch nicht immer viel am Hut haben.

Tierschutz hat seine Berechtigung aber auch - vor allem da, wo es darum geht, bei der industriellen Fleischproduktion darauf zu achten, dass den Tieren einm Mindestmaß an Respekt und Anstand entgegengebracht wird.

Tierschutz hat aber keinen Platz beim Angeln, wo es um die Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen geht - sei es zum Verzehr oder aus sonstigen Gründen. 

Hier greift wiederum ein falsches, ethisch/moralisch überhöhtes und naturentfremdetes Denken, das zwar vielleicht ein Tier zu schützen vermag (sei es als Individuum oder Art), aber rein gar nichts mit Naturschutz (s.o.) zu tun hat.

Sieht man dazu, dass die rot-grüne Koalition Tierschutz als Staatsziel  in der Verfassung festgelegt hat, und daraus resultierend der Unfug mit Wirbeltieren als zu schützender Klasse eingeführt wurde (man denkt und empfindet immer noch mit dem Gehirn und nicht mit dem Rückrat. Bestes Beispiel: Jeder Kopffüsser (speziell Kraken) ist auch ohne Rückrat dank des Gehirnes um ein vielkfaches intelligenter und empfindungdfähiger als jeder Fisch mit Wirbelsäule), ist es nicht verwunderlich dass nachfolgend ein solcher Tierschutzunfug/bohey von der Politik vertreten werden muss.

Man müsste ja sonst zugeben, falsch gelegen zu haben.

Daher wäre es nach wie vor mein Wunsch, dass man sowohl in den klassischen Naturschutzverbänden wie auch bei den von Anglern bezahlten endlich angefangen würde, zusammen an einem Strang zu ziehen, und die Natur endlich für statt vor oder gegen Menschen zu schützen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



raubangler schrieb:


> Gehoert hier nicht hin?
> Du hast angefangen......
> 
> Ausserdem passt es doch ganz gut zur Aussage des Titels.
> ...




Jetzt sind wir zumindest im richtigen Trööt.

Also, ich feinde den VDSF nicht an, weil er ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist. Im Gegenteil, ich halte das aus verschiedenen Gründen für richtig und wichtig. 

Aber, und da kommt meine Kritik, der VDSF geht mit dem Thema mehr als fahrlässig, besser gesagt dilettantisch um. 

Wir Angler haben unseren Anteil an Naturschutzarbeit zu tragen, schon aus eigenem Interesse. Das sind unsere Kernaufgaben. Dazu gehört alles, was mit der Hege, Pflege und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer zu tun hat. 
Es ist eben nicht damit getan, Fische ins Wasser zu werfen um sie früher oder später wieder rauszufangen. Viele Vereine und Vereinsmitglieder haben das schon längst verstanden und so wird in den Vereinen und teilweise auch in Landesverbänden sehr wichtige Naturschutzarbeit geleistet. 

Es wird leider nicht entsprechend professionell kommuniziert, das ist die Krux. 

Was ich erheblich kritisiere ist, dass der VDSF das Thema Naturschutz nicht dazu nutzt, um mit den Naturschutzverbänden einen Schulterschluß zu vernünftigen und beiden Seiten gerecht werdenden Handlungen und Ansichten herbeizuführen, sondern den Naturschutz als Alibi für Verbote und Regelungen benutzt. 

Wenn ich mich als Naturschutzverband erkläre, dann muss ich auch so agieren. Und da man in allererster Linie ein Anglerverband ist, muss der Naturschutz als dazugehörendes Element verstanden werden, nicht als oberstes Prinzip. 

Und dort, wo man als Verband seine Kernaufgaben in Sachen Naturschutz hat, da muss man konsequent und sauber handeln.
Und da steht nunmal die Besatzpolitik an allererster Stelle. Durch kein anderes Element beeinflussen wir Angler die Ökologie eines Gewässer stärker und nachhaltiger, als durch den Besatz.
Und klar unterschreibe ich, dass wir mit den Besatzmaßnahmen wesentlich sorgsamer und ausgewogener vorgehen müssen, als das bisher der Fall ist. 

Es ist eben nicht richtig, Fischarten in ein Gewässer zu besetzen, in denen sie von Natur aus nicht vorkommen. Sowas ist schlicht ein Verbrechen. 

Es ist nicht richtig, ein Gewässer mit Karpfen vollzupumpen, damit die Angler möglichst einfach möglichst viele und möglichst große Karpfen fangen können. 

Es ist gradezu lächerlich, ein Wettfischen als Hegefischen zu deklarieren und das auch noch als Naturschützerische Maßnahme verkaufen zu wollen. 
Es ist richtig und ehrlich, ein Wettfischen als Wettfischen zu deklarieren wenn sichergestellt ist, dass daurch kein gravierender Eingriff in die Ökologie eines Gewässers vorgenommen wird. Und es ist sauber und Notwendig, verklärte Tierschutzgedanken von Naturschutzbelangen zu trennen. Das hat nix miteinander zu tun. 

Und es ist richtig und sinnvoll, z.B. einen Gewässerabschnitt in dem der Eisvogel brütet, für die Dauer der Brutzeit zu sperren. Das muss keine kilometerlange Strecke sein, sondern nur der unmittelbare Bereich. Das muss nicht ganzjährig sein, sondern nur für die Dauer der Brut. Und es ist im nächsten Jahr festzustellen, ob der Eisvogel dort erneut brütet, oder an einer anderen Stelle. Es gibt Vereine, die sowas tatsächlich in Eigenverantwortung machen. Hat man davon schonmal was durch den Verband gehört ? Nein. 

Und natürlich sind Molche und Kröten wichtig, natürlich muss man auch dafür was tun. Wird ja auch gemacht, aber eben nicht durch den Verband, bzw. es wird nichtmal in der Öffentlichkeit kommuniziert. 

Stattdessen drischt man auf den Kormoran ein und erklärt das auch noch als Naturschutzmaßnahme.
Das ist so dermaßen saublöde, dass man sich kaum noch lächerlicher machen kann. 
Da muss man sich ganz klar positionieren und feststellen, dass man zwar den Anspruch des Naturschutzes erkennt und beachtet, dass das Kormoranproblem aber ein reines Schädlingsproblem ist. Dass der Kormoran in erster Linie den Ertrag der Gewässer negativ beeinflusst und dass man da selbstredend was gegen tun muss. Dass man den Kormoran auf einer Linie mit Borkenkäfer, Kartoffelkäfer, Schwammspinner oder sonstigen Schädlingen sieht. 

Statt dessen kommt dieses blödsinnige Argument, Naturschutz höre nicht an der Wasseroberfläche auf. 
Natürlich nicht, aber er fängt da auch nicht erst an. 

Ich möchte in einer möglichst vielfältigen Natur fischen. Ich möchte einen abwechslungsreichen und ausgewogenen Fischbestand, der der Gewässerökologie angepasst ist. Bewirtschaftung verstehe ich als unterstützende Maßnahme bei gravierenden Einschnitten  in den Fischbestand, wie z.B. bei Fischsterben. Nicht als zurechtgebasteltes Disneyland für Angler. 

Würde der Verband seine Naturschützerischen Aufgaben kompetent und konsequent erfüllen, hätten wir kein Drohpotential von Seiten der Naturschützer zu befürchten, würden als Partner anerkannt und könnten in aller Ruhe an ordentlichen Gewässern mit gutem, passendem Fischbestand angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



> Würde der Verband seine Naturschützerischen Aufgaben kompetent und konsequent erfüllen, hätten wir kein Drohpotential von Seiten der Naturschützer zu befürchten, würden als Partner anerkannt und könnten in aller Ruhe an ordentlichen Gewässern mit gutem, passendem Fischbestand angeln.


Konmpetenz und Konsequenz wünscht man sich ja nicht nur da von "unseren"  Verbänden und Funktionären.........


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Die Kontroverse, ob ein Anglerverband auch ein Naturschutzverband sein muss/soll, habt Ihr ja anscheinend auch im Mod-Team.
Das kam in den doch recht emotionalen oeffentlichen Briefen an die Funktionaere nicht so richtig zur Geltung.

@Thomas9904

Deine Einstellung zu Natur- und Tierschutz teile ich zu 100%.
Sie wird vermutlich auch eine Mehrheitsmeinung in der Bevoelkerung finden.
Aber sie wird niemals eine Mehrheitsmeinung bei den entsprechenden Entscheidungsstellen finden.

Wie sagte doch Graf Lambsdorff....Der Bundestag ist mal voller und mal leerer, aber immer voller Lehrer.
Und die haben ihre eigenen Vorstellungen, was Naturschutz ist. Die duerften sich wohl mit den Ansichten vom NABU decken.

@NABU-Ralle

Der Text, den Du zu 80% unterschreiben kannst, wurde nur erstellt, weil man das Angeln nicht aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gruenden verbieten kann.
Also hat man das Pferd von hinten aufgezaeumt.

Zitat:
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Letztendlich können diese Auseinandersetzungen über            die ethischen Grundlagen des Angelns aber nicht entschieden werden,            da sich Schmerzempfinden und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen nur schwer            untersuchen* und vor Gericht kaum beweisen lassen*.[/FONT]_ _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Will man das Angeln            aus der Sicht des Naturschutzes bewerten, führt es nicht weit,            das Schicksal einzelner Fische am Angelhaken zu beleuchten. Statt mit            dem Individuum wollen wir uns deshalb im folgenden mit Populationen,            Arten und Lebensgemeinschaften beschäftigen.[/FONT]_


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



> Aber sie wird niemals eine Mehrheitsmeinung bei den entsprechenden Entscheidungsstellen finden.


Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn man nicht dafür kämpft und unsere unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre so wie bisher einfach weiterwurschteln lässt.


----------



## hans albers (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



> Was ich erheblich kritisiere ist, dass der
> VDSF das Thema Naturschutz  nicht dazu nutzt,
> um mit den Naturschutzverbänden einen Schulterschluß
> zu vernünftigen und beiden Seiten gerecht werdenden
> ...



zustimm...
man könnte den naturschutzaspekt viel besser kommunizieren
und auch mit den "bösen" schützern bestimmt einige 
wichtige einigungen erzielen und diese öffentlich machen.. 

alleine ,am wille mangelts..
(natürlich auch bei vielen natur-spinnern)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

PS:



> Die Kontroverse, ob ein Anglerverband auch ein Naturschutzverband sein muss/soll, habt Ihr ja anscheinend auch im Mod-Team.



Nö, wir sind uns einig da - wobei Du das Red.- und nicht das Modteam meinen dürftest.

Naturschutz gehört zum Angeln, ist eben aber nicht der Zweck..

Zuerst das Angeln, weil Angeln als solches der beste Naturschutz ist.

Und dann vernünftiger Naturschutz (s.o.) und nicht das inkompetente Angstgewinsle unser Funktionäre und Verbände.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Kontroverse, ob ein Anglerverband auch ein Naturschutzverband sein muss/soll, habt Ihr ja anscheinend auch im Mod-Team.
> Das kam in den doch recht emotionalen oeffentlichen Briefen an die Funktionaere nicht so richtig zur Geltung.
> 
> Wir haben keine Kontroverse, sondern lediglich einzelne,unterschiedliche Detailansichten.
> ...



Also mit dem NABU hab ich nix am Hut, auch nicht mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden. Das in dem Artikel Tierschutz und Naturschutz getrennt werden ist logisch und richtig. Das hat überhaupt nix miteinander zu tun. 

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum Du mit aller Macht in den Artikel anglerfeindliche Propaganda hineinzuinterpretieren versuchst. 
Der Artikel ist kritisch, das stimmt wohl. Aber Kritik ist auch angebracht.

Es wäre natürlich weitaus wertvoller und wichtiger, wenn diese Kritik nicht von außen käme, sondern aus der Selbsterkenntnis der Angler. 

Möglicherweise erkläre ich auch zu kompliziert.

Ich versuche es mal profaner.

Naturschutz bedeutet nicht, die Natur *vor* dem Menschen zu schützen, sondern *für* den Menschen. Naturschutz kann man in unserern Kulturlandschaften nue erfolgreich betreiben, wenn man *in* der Natur ist, nicht wenn man sie sich selbst überlässt und von außen betrachtet.
Naturschutz und Naturnutzen schließen sich nicht aus, sondern gehen (sollten gehen) miteinander einher. 
Wer glaubt, dass es Naturschutz sei, den Menschen auszusperren, der hat gar nix begriffen.

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass wir uns in der Natur wie die Axt im Walde benehmen können, und dass wir keinerlei Verantwortung für die von uns genutzten Gewässer haben.

Zum extensiven Nutzen gehört nunmal auch Hege und Pflege und dazu gehört auch schonmal ein partieller oder temporärer Verzicht. 

Thomas hat in so fern Recht, wenn er sagt dass die Natur sich selber hilft. Aber das ist nicht das Thema. Denn dabei sprechen wir über Zeiträume, die weit über Generationen von Menschenleben hinausgehen.
Was zu schützen ist, ist die natürliche Vielfalt und die möchte ich noch für den Rest meines Lebens genießen können. Und dafür muss man halt was tun.


----------



## Namenloser (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade Naturschützer wollen gerne vieles erhalten, wie es ist und vernachlässigen dabei beim aussperren der Menschen aus der Natur zu oft, dass zum einen Natur sowieso im ständigen Wandel ist - ob mit oder ohne Menschen. Das ist Teil der Natur und Grundbedingung für das Leben.
> 
> .


 

So sieht es bei mir hier in Werne aus hier wurde eine Fischtreppe in Form eines Bach's angelegt, die dadurch entstandene Insel wurde unserem Nachbar Verein als Strecke natürlich gestrichen und das betreten generell verboten.
Das juckt die hiesigen feier wütigen ja nun mal kein bisschen und die machen daraus jetzt im ersten Jahr schon ein wunderschönes Müllschutzgebiet wo man wilde Müllhaufen in ihrer natürlichen umgebung beobachten kann.
Das selbe gilt für denn anderen hier künstlich angelegten Bach in den Autobatterien und dieverse Chemiekanister rumflogen als ich das letztemal da war.


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Ich weiß auch nicht, warum Du mit aller Macht in den Artikel anglerfeindliche Propaganda hineinzuinterpretieren versuchst.
> Der Artikel ist kritisch, das stimmt wohl. Aber Kritik ist auch angebracht.
> ....



Weil es so ist.

Nochmal:

_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Letztendlich *können diese Auseinandersetzungen* über            die ethischen Grundlagen des Angelns aber n*icht entschieden werden*,            da sich Schmerzempfinden und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen nur schwer            untersuchen *und vor Gericht kaum beweisen lassen*.[/FONT]_ _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Will man das Angeln            aus der Sicht des Naturschutzes bewerten, führt es nicht weit,            das Schicksal einzelner Fische am Angelhaken zu beleuchten. Statt mit            dem Individuum wollen wir uns *deshalb* im folgenden mit Populationen,            Arten und Lebensgemeinschaften beschäftigen.[/FONT]_

Ist das entscheidene Wort deutlich genug hervorgehoben?

Die Aussage des Artikel ist:
Wenn die Angler schon nicht tierschutzrechtlich zur Strecke gebracht werden koennen, dann lassen wir sie eben weiterangeln. Aber ohne Gewaesser!

Wenn das nicht anglerfeindlich ist, WAS DANN??


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Nun, zumindest ist es eins: Hoffnungslos veraltet!!!
Es zweifelt keiner daran, dass das vor 17,5 Jahren im damals noch durchaus militanten NABU von einigen Aktivisten vielleicht so gesehen wurde, wie Du es jetzt interpretierst.
Viel bemerkenswerte ist, dass dieser im April 1994 veröffentlichte Artikel bereits Grundgedanken enthält, die bis heute von einzelnen *Angler-*Landesverbänden schlichtweg ignoriert werden. Wenn der NABU damals schon Zweifel an der Fähigkeit zum Schmerz- und Leidempfinden von Fischen veröffentlicht hat, dann fragt man sich doch sofort, warum genau das von den ANGLERverbänden nicht zugunsten der ANGLER aufgegriffen und in angepasste Regelungen bzw. den Verzicht auf oder die Streichung vorhandener Reglementierungen umgewandelt wurde. Statt dessen baut man nach wie vor unter Berufung auf irgendwelche längst wiiderlegte Legenden an weiteren Einschränkungen und Regelungen *gegen* die Angler.

Tja, und jedesmal, wenn wir darauf hinweisen und das anprangern, finden sich tatsächlich noch ANGLER, die genau das auch noch verteidigen. 
So manches Mal schüttel ich nur den Kopf und denke, wir haben es nicht anders verdient #d |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



raubangler schrieb:


> Weil es so ist.
> 
> Nochmal:
> 
> ...



Musst nicht schreien, ich versteh auch soganz gut.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Viele Angler nennen als ihre wesentlichen            Beweggründe Naturgenuss oder Steuerung der Fischbestände,            denn ihren Spaß an der Jagd nach Fischen – oft wohl das wichtigste            Motiv – dürfen sie nicht zugeben

[/FONT]
Wahr ![FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Letztendlich können diese Auseinandersetzungen über            die ethischen Grundlagen des Angelns aber nicht entschieden werden,            da sich Schmerzempfinden und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen nur schwer            untersuchen und vor Gericht kaum beweisen lassen.

[/FONT]Wahr ![FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Will man das Angeln            aus der Sicht des Naturschutzes bewerten, führt es nicht weit,            das Schicksal einzelner Fische am Angelhaken zu beleuchten.

[/FONT]Wahr ![FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Gesetzlich festgelegte Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße            sollen dies verhindern. Im allgemeinen geht man davon aus, dass die            Angelfischerei unter normalen Umständen (kein Wettfischen, kein            Angelzirkus oder ähnliches) ein Faktor ist, der die Größe            der meisten sich selbst reproduzierenden Fischbestände nur unwesentlich            beeinträchtigt.

[/FONT]Wahr ![FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Angler argumentieren            oft, dass die Entnahme von Fischen nicht nur unbedenklich ist, sondern            dass viele Fischbestände sogar eine Befischung brauchen. Begründet            wird dies mit der Gefahr der sogenannten "Verbuttung". Arten            wie Rotauge (Plötze) oder Flussbarsch können in bestimmten            Lebensräumen individuenreiche Bestände bilden, wobei die einzelnen            Fische kleinwüchsig sind. Die Tiere machen sich untereinander Konkurrenz,            wachsen dadurch langsam und werden schon mit relativ geringer Körpergröße            geschlechtsreif. Durch Beangelung will man in so einem Fall die Anzahl            der Fische verringern und damit die Durchschnittsgröße der            Tiere anheben. Inwiefern den Fischen damit geholfen sein soll, bleibt            unklar, da die Körperlänge der meisten Fischarten in Anpassung            an den Lebensraum natürlich sehr unterschiedlich sein kann. Es            ist absolut willkürlich, durch Beangelung oder Besatz mit Raubfischen            die Bestände in Richtung größerer Individuen zu lenken,            denn die Fische haben eine derartige Hilfe nicht nötig. Die Gefahr            der Verbuttung wird oft als Argument für die Notwendigkeit vorgebracht,            auch in Naturschutzgebieten das Angeln zu erlauben.


[/FONT]Wahr ! Für den Naturschutz ist die Individuengröße völlig irrelevant. Das ist ein Bewirtschaftungsfaktor. Das sollte man von Seiten der Angler auch so kommunizieren, denn das ist ehrlich, glaubhaft und wiederspricht dem Naturschutzgedanken nicht. Und genau damit kann man auch für das angeln in Naturschutzgebieten argumentieren. 
Angeln widerspricht dem Naturschutzgedanken nicht !!!!
Mit hohnepiepelnden Argumenten überzeugt man nicht. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wer Fische fangen will, ist auf die Konkurrenz oft nicht gut zu sprechen.            Daher verwundert es nicht, dass Fischzüchter, Haupterwerbsfischer            und Angler einst "Fischfeinde" von der Wasserspitzmaus bis            zum Seeadler verbissen verfolgten. So hat man Fischadler und Fischotter            in den alten Bundesländern nahezu ausgerottet. Bis vor einigen            Jahren wurden Bäche noch "entschuppt", also von vermeintlichen            Laichräubern wie Groppe (Mühlkoppe) und Quappe (Rutte) durch            Elektrobefischung befreit, um den "Edelfisch" Bachforelle            zu fördern. Zum Schutz der "guten" Fische, also der Angelfische,            wünschen viele Angler auch heute noch, bestimmte fischfressende            Tiere dezimieren zu dürfen. Nachdem man mittlerweile die sogenannten            Laichräuber unter den Fischen weitgehend in Ruhe lässt, den            Jungfische fressenden Eisvogel sympathisch findet und sich sogar an            den Graureiher mehr oder weniger gewöhnt hat, taucht als neuer            und daher noch gefährlicherer Fischfeind der Kormoran auf, passenderweise            schwarz wie das Böse.

[/FONT]Wahr !

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Den stärksten Einfluss auf die Fischfauna übt der moderne            Angelsport durch das Aussetzen von Fischen aus. "Ohne uns gäbe            es in den meisten Bächen und Flüssen keine Fische mehr, wir            haben die Bestände erst aufgebaut" wird immer wieder gesagt.            Untersuchungen zeigen jedoch, dass Besatzmaßnahmen oft unnötig            sind oder den fischereilichen Ertrag sogar mindern können. Im Gegensatz            zur Jagd verstehen die meisten Angler ihr Hobby aber nicht als Nutzung            eines natürlichen Überschusses, sondern – eher der Landwirtschaft            vergleichbar – als ein Säen und Ernten.

[/FONT]Wahr ! Das ist das, was ich als Angler-Disneyland bezeichne. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Einer der beliebtesten            Angelfische, die Regenbogenforelle, ist ein künstliches Kreuzungsprodukt            aus mehreren amerikanischen Forellenformen. Mit diesem Fisch wurden            einige in Europa bis dahin unbekannte Fischkrankheiten importiert. Regenbogenforellen            vermehren sich nur ausnahmsweise in unseren Gewässern; das Einsetzen            und Wiederherausangeln dient also allein dem Lustgewinn der Angler.            Die Bestände von Fischen und Kleintieren können durch den            oft massiven Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen stark verringert werden.            Mittlerweile wenden sich einsichtige Angler gegen das immer noch erlaubte            Aussetzen von Regenbogenforellen. [/FONT]

Wahr !

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            In dicht mit Karpfen besetzten Teichen und Altarmen wird fast der gesamte            Amphibiennachwuchs mit Ausnahme der offenbar schlecht schmeckenden Erdkrötenkaulquappen            gefressen. Auch Kleinfische und wirbellose Tiere wie Libellen sind gefährdet.

[/FONT]Wahr ! Und nicht nur das, auch die Schleie wird immer mehr zurückgedrängt, ist vielerorts schon verschwunden. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Oft richten sich Menge und Art des Besatzes            weniger nach der Tragkraft des Lebensraumes, sondern eher nach den Vorlieben            der Angelvereine. Ein naturnaher, sich selbst erhaltender Fischbestand            lässt sich so nicht aufbauen.[/FONT]

Wahr ! 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Der Hecht beispielsweise,            der zum Laichen überschwemmte Auwälder, überflutete Wiesen            oder dichte Wasserpflanzenbestände benötigt, kann sich in            kanalartig ausgebauten Flüssen nicht vermehren. Anstatt nun den            Lebensraum zu verbessern, werden alljährlich junge Hechte aus Zuchtbetrieben            ausgesetzt. Sie wachsen heran, werden herausgeangelt und so weiter.            So dienen viele unserer Gewässer nur dazu, Angelfische zu mästen.

[/FONT]Wahr ! Wobei hier eindeutig die Schuld nicht bei den Anglern liegt, sondern in der Gewässerverbauung.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aus Artenschutzgründen            sind Anglervereine mittlerweile dazu übergegangen, nicht nur fischereilich            interessante Arten, sondern auch Kleinfische wie Moderlieschen, Schmerle            oder Elritze auszusetzen. Wissenschaftler warnen eindringlich vor dieser            Praxis. Die Bestände der Kleinfischarten wurden bislang vom Menschen            kaum künstlich verändert, so dass die in verschiedenen Fluss-Systemen            lebenden Fische noch über spezielle Anpassungen an den jeweiligen            Lebensraum verfügen. Durch Vermischung mit Besatzfischen gehen            solche Anpassungen verloren, und die neuen Fische kommen mit ihrer Umwelt            schlechter zurecht als die angestammten Formen.

[/FONT]Fast wahr. In der Tat gehen verantwortungsvolle Bewirtschafter dazu über, Nachzuchten lokaler Stämme zu besetzen. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sinnvoll können            Besatzmaßnahmen zum Beispiel nach Fischsterben in Gewässern            sein, die natürlicherweise nur schwer wiederbesiedelt werden könnten.            Solche Maßnahmen sollten gut vorbereitet und wissenschaftlich            begleitet werden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]Wahr !

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Neben den direkten Einwirkungen auf die Fischbestände gibt es noch            die Möglichkeit, die Fangwahrscheinlichkeit zu steigern, etwa durch            den Bau von Angelstegen oder durch Entkrautungen, die ein Hängen            bleiben der Angelhaken in den Wasserpflanzenbeständen verhindern            sollen. Beliebt ist auch das Anfüttern. Zwar haben sich die Angler            hierbei in den letzten Jahren etwas eingeschränkt, doch finden            sich besonders an ortsnahen Teichen und Seen immer noch Angelplätze,            an denen größere Mengen Brot, Mais und aufwendig hergestellte            Leckerbissen ins Wasser gekippt werden, um Karpfen anzulocken. Anspruchsvollere            Arten werden aus den Bereichen mit faulendem Futter vertrieben. Vor            allem in kleineren Gewässern gefährdet eine solche Überdüngung            die gesamte Lebensgemeinschaft.[/FONT]

Wahr ! Interessant die Differenzierung, die man bei gleicher Diskussion im Board nicht findet. Da sind die Karpfenangler imme die Idioten, die unsere Gewässer mit Zentnern von Boilies versauen.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Häufig erschöpft sich die fischereiliche Lebensraumverbesserung            in Müllsammelaktionen, denen stets auch Fischverstecke zum Opfer            fallen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]Wahr !

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Zum Glück gibt            es Angler, die sich für echte Schutzmaßnahmen wie Gewässerrenaturierung            oder Umbau von Wehren tatkräftig einsetzen – leider aber noch            viel zu wenige. Man täte den Anglern zudem Unrecht, würde            man nicht ihre Anstrengungen für die Verbesserung der Wassergüte            würdigen. Auf diesem Gebiet arbeiten einige Angelvereine bereits            seit Jahrzehnten mit großem Erfolg.

[/FONT]Wahr ! Komisch, bei einem Haßartikel.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Angler versuchen insbesondere            durch Besatzmaßnahmen, die Fischbestände nach ihren Wünschen            zu manipulieren.

[/FONT]Wahr !

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Letztendlich gäbe            es aus Sicht des Naturschutzes gegen eine vernünftige, naturnahe            Angelfischerei keine grundlegenden Einwände.


[/FONT]Wahr !

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Leider sieht            die Realität anders aus.[/FONT]

Wahr !



Natürlich ist der Atikel durch die Feder des Naturschutzes geschrieben. Und natürlich wrd sie von Dir mit der Brille des Anglers gelesen. Das erzeugt Widersprüche und Interpretationen. 

Aber ganz sachlich und nüchtern betrachtet muss man vielem des geschriebenen zustimmen. 
Ein Schulterschluß mit dem Naturschutz ist ohne weiteres möglich und würde uns Anglern ungemeine Vorteile bringen. 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ....
> Viel bemerkenswerte ist, dass dieser im April 1994 veröffentlichte Artikel bereits Grundgedanken enthält, die bis heute von einzelnen *Angler-*Landesverbänden schlichtweg ignoriert werden. Wenn der NABU damals schon Zweifel an der Fähigkeit zum Schmerz- und Leidempfinden von Fischen veröffentlicht hat.....



Die haben nicht ihre Zweifel veroeffentlicht, sondern nur das Problem erwaehnt, ihre *nicht vorhandenen Zweifel *auch vor Gericht zur Geltung zu bringen:

_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Letztendlich können diese Auseinandersetzungen über            die ethischen Grundlagen des Angelns aber nicht entschieden werden,            da sich Schmerzempfinden und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen nur schwer            untersuchen und vor Gericht kaum beweisen lassen.
[/FONT]_ 
Haetten sie selbst Zweifel gehabt, wuerden sie nicht von einer 'Auseinandersetzung' sprechen.

Der Text ist alt.
Wer aber einen NABU-Vertreter mit davon abweichender Meinung findet, kriegt Finderlohn.

Und damit kommen wir zu dem Startpost zurueck.

Zitat:
_Den fanatischen Angelgegnern, die im Naturschutz übrigens eine absolute  Minderheit sind, spielt man damit noch in die Karten. Zeigt man doch  überdeutlich, dass man " Dreck am Stecken" hat. Dass Angeln eben doch  die Natur über Gebühr schädigt. 
_ 
Wenn wir das polemische 'fanatisch' mal weglassen, steht immer noch eine Behauptung im Raum, die erst einmal bewiesen werden will.
Wo kommt denn die Info her, dass Angelbefuerworter im NABU, BUND, etc. etc. die Mehrheit stellen?


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Aber ganz sachlich und nüchtern betrachtet muss man vielem des geschriebenen zustimmen.
> Ein Schulterschluß mit dem Naturschutz ist ohne weiteres möglich und würde uns Anglern ungemeine Vorteile bringen. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]



Na klar haben die Recht.
Wer Naturschutz ernst nimmt, muss so denken.

Aber die Konsequenz steht da auch im Text:
Nur noch drei Restangler an nicht schuetzenswerten Gewaessern, die mangels Besatz nichts fangen.

Wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen.
Wo da die ungemeinen Vorteile fuer die Angler liegen sollen, erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



raubangler schrieb:


> Zitat:
> _Den fanatischen Angelgegnern, die im Naturschutz übrigens eine absolute  Minderheit sind, spielt man damit noch in die Karten. Zeigt man doch  überdeutlich, dass man " Dreck am Stecken" hat. Dass Angeln eben doch  die Natur über Gebühr schädigt.
> _
> Wenn wir das polemische 'fanatisch' mal weglassen, steht immer noch eine Behauptung im Raum, die erst einmal bewiesen werden will.
> Wo kommt denn die Info her, dass Angelbefuerworter im NABU, BUND, etc. etc. die Mehrheit stellen?



Wo steht, dass in den Naturschutzverbänden die Angelbefürworter die Mehrheit halten?

Du bist ein Künstler im hineininterpretieren. 

Den allermeisten Naturschützern geht die Angelei am Arxxx vorbei. Es interessiert sie überhaupt nicht wo, wer, wie angelt. Da unterscheiden die sich in nichts vom Rest der Bevölkerung. 
Klar gibt es bei denen auch Anglerhasser, ebenfalls wie im Rest der Gesellschaft. 

Was die meisten Naturschützer aber wissen, und was auch in dem Artikel klar zum Ausdruck kommt ist, dass das einzelne Individuum ohne jede Bedeutung für das ökologische Gesamtsystem ist. Das unterscheidet Naturschutz von Tierschutz. 

Diskrepanzen kann es geben, wenn es um spezielle, sensible Gewässer geht. Und da kann man in den allermeisten Fällen einen Konsens finden. Wenn man will. 
Dazu gehört aber eben, dass wir Angler vom Naturschutz ernst genommen werden. Und genau da hapert es durch unsere eigene Schuld.


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass in den Naturschutzverbänden die Angelbefürworter die Mehrheit halten?
> 
> Du bist ein Künstler im hineininterpretieren.
> .....



Du hast die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass die Angelgegner nur eine Minderheit bei den Naturschuetzern stellen.
Behauptungen muessen fuer gewoehnlich bewiesen werden.

Ich konnte jedenfalls keine Publikation finden, die diese These auch nur annaehernd unterstuetzt.


----------



## angler1996 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

sacht ma, worum diskutiert ihr?
ob es 2,5 mehr oder weniger Gegner bei Naturschutz gibt?
sorry
Fakt ist, Naturschutz darf die Natur nicht vor dem Menschen schützen, sonst interessiert sich keiner dafür
Fakt ist , ich will auch nicht nur wunderschöne Gewässer mit netten Moderlieschen drinn und zumindest in dicht besiedelten Gebieten mit nun nicht riesigen Wasserflächen führt an Besatz kein Weg vorbei, m.E.
Das hat dann zwar was von Fopu, aber wir leben nunmal nicht in Schweden.
Gruß A.


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ....
> Fakt ist, Naturschutz darf die Natur nicht vor dem Menschen schützen, sonst interessiert sich keiner dafür
> ....




Wer auch Kanufahrer ist, wird wissen, dass es jedes Jahr neue Befahrensverbote gibt.
Natuerlich immer in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Kanuverband erstellt, der dann (Eigenwerbung nach aussen) immer noch das Schlimmste abwenden konnte.
Analog dem VDSF.
Da wir nur endliche Fahrstrecken haben und so gut wie nie Befahrensverbote wieder aufgehoben werden, ist das Ende ja absehbar.

Das ist Naturschutz made in Germany.
Daran wird sich auch nichts aendern.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## Brotfisch (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was müsste der Verband nun unternehmen ?
> 
> Ich erwarte von einem Verband, dass er ein bundesweites Informationsnetzwerk errichtet über das alle Informationen in Sachen Naturschutz gesammelt und ausgewertet werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Letztendlich gäbe            es aus Sicht des Naturschutzes gegen eine vernünftige, naturnahe            Angelfischerei keine grundlegenden Einwände.


Das ist ein Zitat aus einer Publikation des NABU von Anfang 1994. Sehr bemerkenswert, wie ich finde. Vielleicht ist die Entwicklung in den "grünen" Verbänden in Richtung auf eine realitätsbezogene Betrachtung des Angelns schneller vorangegangen als die Betrachtung der Naturschutzverbände durch die Angelverbände...
[/FONT]


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Letztendlich gäbe            es aus Sicht des Naturschutzes gegen eine vernünftige, naturnahe            Angelfischerei keine grundlegenden Einwände.
> 
> 
> Das ist ein Zitat aus einer Publikation des NABU von Anfang 1994. Sehr bemerkenswert, wie ich finde. Vielleicht ist die Entwicklung in den "grünen" Verbänden in Richtung auf eine realitätsbezogene Betrachtung des Angelns schneller vorangegangen als die Betrachtung der Naturschutzverbände durch die Angelverbände...
> [/FONT]



Nicht nur das. In Naturschutzkreisen schüttelt man den Kopf über die holperigen, ja zum Teil sich selbst schadenden " Bemühungen" durch die Verbände. Vielerorts herrscht die Meinung vor, dass die Angler besser beraten wären, gar nix zum Thema Naturschutz zu äußern, als dass sich sich permanent selbst ins Knie schießen. 

Und Recht haben sie.


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Letztendlich gäbe            es aus Sicht des Naturschutzes gegen eine vernünftige, naturnahe            Angelfischerei keine grundlegenden Einwände.
> 
> 
> Das ist ein Zitat aus einer Publikation des NABU von Anfang 1994. Sehr bemerkenswert, wie ich finde. Vielleicht ist die Entwicklung in den "grünen" Verbänden in Richtung auf eine realitätsbezogene Betrachtung des Angelns schneller vorangegangen als die Betrachtung der Naturschutzverbände durch die Angelverbände...
> [/FONT]



Das ist aber kein vollstaendiges Zitat.
Es geht ja weiter mit:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
_Wenn die Zahl der            Angler begrenzt wäre, wenn genügend Gewässer ungenutzt            blieben und wenn sich die Angler darauf beschränken würden,            nur einen Teil des natürlichen Zuwachses der Fischbestände            abzuschöpfen, dann wären Konflikte unnötig._[/FONT]
Also nur noch wenige Angler an uninteressanten Stellen ohne Fische.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Und hier müsste der Verband (ob VDSF, DAFV oder DV) einschreiten und einfach klar machen, dass die Zahl der Angler rein gar nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun hat.

Bestände werden bewirtschaftet und das ist gut so - ohne Angler wären viele Fischarten schon ausgestorben. Damit haben sie auch das Recht, die Bestände zu nutzen.

Das ist der Unterschied zwischem praktischen Naturschutz (etwas konkret für Bestände UND Menschen zu tun) und zwischen dem theoretischen Naturschutz, der alle Menschen am liebsten aus der Natur raus hätte. 

Und ja, es gibt schützenswerte Gewässer, die man besser in Ruhe lassen sollte.

Dann aber komplett, dann dürfen da weder Angler, Spaziergänger,
Vogelbeobachter oder Natursachützer hin - es können da nicht nur Angler ausgesperrt werden, sonst ist es entweder heucherlisch/anglerfeindlich oder sinnlos.

Das begreift sogar die Politik (siehe mein Interview mit dem SPD-Landesvorsitzenden und Finanzminister Nils Schmid aus Baden-Württemberg.)

Nur VDSF/DAFV und DAV sind anscheinend zu doof für vernünftige Argumentationen, die auch jeder noch kapieren kann.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Nun möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf hier loslassen.

@ Thomas, Du überrascht mich vollkommen, mit Deiner Stellungsname zum Naturschutzgedanken...
100% Zuspruch !
Na gut, 99%:q

@Ralle, Deine Eröffnung war klasse.#6
Nun aber verrennst Du dich immer mehr.

Ein leidenschaftlicher Angler wie Du sicher bist, sollte nicht so offen für Meinungen der Gegenseite sein.
Wenn Er gleichzeitig umgekehrt alles (berechtigt?) in Frage stellt.
Hechtbesatz in Gewässer in denen sie sich nicht vermehren ist sicher kein "Mästen" sondern eine schlechte Lösung;
, eines Problems. 

Karpfen im Übermaß sind sicher ein Grund für den Rückgang der Schleien.
Aber, ganz sicher nicht, "Der Grund"!
AUCH WENN DAS IMMER VON kARPFEN UND WELS BEHAUPTET WIRD!
(Sollte Dier aber der Beweis vorliegen, bitte ich um Info)

Klar können Regenbogen Forellen bei Überbesatz Probleme bereiten, genau wie Überbesatz mit der heimischen Bachforelle.

Du verharmlost die Komis!
Kormorane sind sicher auch in der Lage Arten auszulöschen und sich selbst das Fütter abzugraben.
So etwas tun alle Tiere, wenn sie die Möglichkeit haben. 
Weil sie eben nicht, über den Tellerrand (Schnabel) planen können.

Auch der Mensch ist da keine Ausnahme, nur Wir könnten es eigendlich.
Nur ist es so , das nur wenige weiter denken wollen. 

Du hast dieses Mal glaube ich, vergessen wo und wie Du an Dein an sich Großes Wissen gelangt bist.
Wenn ich das so richtig in Erinnerung habe, warst Du doch auch einmal im Sportlichen Fischen viel dabei und wohl den Verbänden recht nahestehend.

Nun aber, die Drehung um 180° !
O.K Meinungen können sich ändern, auch die Sicht was richtig oder falsch ist.
Aber ob etwas richtig oder falsch für die Gewässer ist, daß ändert sich eben leider nicht.
Nur die Meinung !

Wer soll nun Deiner Meinung entscheiden was z.B richtiger Besatz ist ?
Und das noch bundesweit !
Eigenverantwortung ist sicher nicht immer gut, aber zwingt die Menschen sich Gedanken zu machen.
Karpfen und Regenbogen sind Spassfische, die nur kurzfristig/mittelfristig Probleme bereiten können.
Zander, Welse, Rapfen, Grundeln und weitere werden aber die Lebensräume in die sie eingeschleppt wurden, für immer verändern.
So wie der Mensch..

Bernd


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du verharmlost die Komis!
> Kormorane sind sicher auch in der Lage Arten auszulöschen und sich selbst das Fütter abzugraben.
> So etwas tun alle Tiere, wenn sie die Möglichkeit haben.
> Weil sie eben nicht, über den Tellerrand (Schnabel) planen können.
> ...



Bernd, nur als Beispiel. Durch den Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen wurde in der Vergangenheit in vielen Gewässern die Bachforelle verdrängt. Das hat man später erkannt und durch ein Besatzverbot vielerorts versucht zu revidieren. Dann hat man versucht, die Bachforelle durch Besatz wieder besser zu etablieren. Leider oft mit Fischen aus Gebietsfremden Stämmen. Das wiederum verstärkte die Verdrängung lokaler Rassen, die heute in vielen Gewässern ausgestorben sind. Unwiederbringlich.

Man muss einfach anerkennen, dass Bachforelle nicht Bachforelle ist. 

Und schon sind wir vom Naturschutz in den Artenschutz abgeglitten. 

Das Thema ist hochkompliziert und da gehören in unseren Verbänden Fachleute her, die was von der Materie verstehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bernd, nur als Beispiel. Durch den Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen wurde in der Vergangenheit in vielen Gewässern die Bachforelle verdrängt. Das hat man später erkannt und durch ein Besatzverbot vielerorts versucht zu revidieren. Dann hat man versucht, die Bachforelle durch Besatz wieder besser zu etablieren. Leider oft mit Fischen aus Gebietsfremden Stämmen. Das wiederum verstärkte die Verdrängung lokaler Rassen, die heute in vielen Gewässern ausgestorben sind. Unwiederbringlich.
> 
> Man muss einfach anerkennen, dass Bachforelle nicht Bachforelle ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Kormoranproblematik ist nichts anderes als Shädlingsbekämpfung. Sie unterscheidet sich nicht von der Problematik im Umgang mit anderen Schädlingen menschlich genutzter Ressourcen.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dass der Kormoran in erster Linie den Ertrag der Gewässer negativ beeinflusst und dass man da selbstredend was gegen tun muss.







BERND2000 schrieb:


> Da muß man gegen Vorgehen !
> 
> Bernd, ich hab Dir oben mal ein paar meiner Zitate zum Kormoran rauskopiert. Lies doch bitte richtig, was ich schreibe. Natürlich muss man da was machen, aber das ist Schädlingsbekämpfung, kein Naturschutz.
> 
> ...



Nee, ging mir nicht um Futtertiere. Ging um dieses Zitat:




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Karpfen und Regenbogen sind Spassfische, die nur kurzfristig/mittelfristig Probleme bereiten können.



Es sind eben keine kurz- oder mittelfristigen Probleme. Zumindest nicht in allen Gewässern. Und das Aussterben geographischer Bachforellenrassen hat ganz eng was mit Regenbogenforellen und Fremdbesatz zu tun. 


Versteh doch bitte, dass ich leidenschaftlicher Angler bin, der sein Hobby in all seinen Facetten ausüben möchte. Dass Naturschutz in der Gesellschaft einen enorm hohen Stellenwert hat. Das wir Angler , und allen voran die Verbände, ganz einfach sehr nachlässig mit dem Thema umgehen. 
Erreichen können wir nur was,wenn man uns ernst nimmt. Und das werden wir nur erreichen, wenn wir nicht andauernd das Mäntelchen des Naturschutzes mißbrauchen. Weder für Verbote und Einschränkungen, noch für rein Nutzungsbedingte Anliegen. 

Und erst dann haben wir auch das notwendige Gewicht, um uns gegen blödsinnige Schützermaßnahmen zu behaupten.


----------



## brocxxxxx (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Stimmt, bisher nur von Seiten der Naturschützer. Sie tun sich allerdings mehr als schwer, die Angler ernst zu nehmen. Und bei dem Zirkus der in Vereinen und Verbänden oft fabriziert wird, und mit diesen beiden "Repräsentanten" arbeiten die lieber mit der Augsburger Puppenkiste zusammen.
> 
> Völlig verständlich.



Es wäre wünschenswert, um den Inhalt einer Zitats nicht zu verfälschen und für Andere verständlich zu machen, eben dieses Zitat dann in voller Länge darzustellen. 
Ich kann Deiner Meinung so nicht folgen, dafür sprechen zuviele unterschiedliche Auffassungen, was den "Gebrauch" der Natur betrifft, dagegen. Was das mit dem "Zirkus" in Vereinen zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir irgendwie nicht, oder sprechen die NaBu-Leute mittlerweile vorher mit den Angelvereinen, ob es ihnen Recht ist, dass die Gewässer von ihnen gekauft werden? Zugegeben ist Dein Einwand, was die Verbände betrifft, logisch. Wer würde sich nicht freuen, wenn sein Gegenüber es ihm so leicht macht, da so schwach aufgestellt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Es wäre wünschenswert, um den Inhalt einer Zitats nicht zu verfälschen und für Andere verständlich zu machen, eben dieses Zitat dann in voller Länge darzustellen.
> Ich kann Deiner Meinung so nicht folgen, dafür sprechen zuviele unterschiedliche Auffassungen, was den "Gebrauch" der Natur betrifft, dagegen. Was das mit dem "Zirkus" in Vereinen zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir irgendwie nicht, oder sprechen die NaBu-Leute mittlerweile vorher mit den Angelvereinen, ob es ihnen Recht ist, dass die Gewässer von ihnen gekauft werden? Zugegeben ist Dein Einwand, was die Verbände betrifft, logisch. Wer würde sich nicht freuen, wenn sein Gegenüber es ihm so leicht macht, da so schwach aufgestellt.



Auch dazu gibt es reichlich Threads, in denen das diskutiert wurde.

Wenn Du auf der Höhe sein willst, wird Dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als alles zu lesen.

Sorry, aber ich möchte nicht alles erneut schreiben, wenn jemand recht neu in die Diskussionen einsteigt.


----------



## brocxxxxx (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Ralle24

Verständlich, habe ich ja gerade erst selbst beanstandet. Ich wäre auch nicht weiter ins Thema Naturschutz eingestiegen, wenn mir deine Sichtweise nicht zu einseitig wäre und mich der NaBu in seinen Zielen nicht bestätigen würde:
http://www.nabu.de/naturschutz/naturschutz-in-deutschland.pdf
Das muss man sehr aufmerksam lesen, da steht Vieles, das man sofort unterschreiben kann und muss, was richtig und für alle nützlich ist. Aber Einiges eben auch dem Angeln abträglich!


----------



## Nick_A (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Ralle24
> 
> Verständlich, habe ich ja gerade erst selbst beanstandet. Ich wäre auch nicht weiter ins Thema Naturschutz eingestiegen, wenn mir deine Sichtweise nicht zu einseitig wäre und mich der NaBu in seinen Zielen nicht bestätigen würde:
> http://www.nabu.de/naturschutz/naturschutz-in-deutschland.pdf
> Das muss man sehr aufmerksam lesen, da steht Vieles, das man sofort unterschreiben kann und muss, was richtig und für alle nützlich ist. Aber Einiges eben auch dem Angeln abträglich!



Vielen Dank für den Link zu  "Ziele und Handlungsansätze zum Schutz der biologischen Vielfalt" des NaBu.

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst ... bist Du wirklich der Meinung, dass man das Pampflet des NaBu und deren Ziele (insbesondere für die Freizeitangelfischerei) *"sofort unterscheiben kann und muss"* ?!?!? |kopfkrat|bigeyes


Ehrlich ... bei den meisten dort aufgezielten Zielen (und Vorgaben) des NaBu wird mir einfach schlecht !!!#q

Wenn das wirklich kommen sollte, dann können wir das Angeln in Deutschland ganz einfach einstellen !!! |krach:

Bist Du sicher, dass Du das Dokument tatsächlich richtig gelesen und verstanden hast ?!?!? Kann ich wirklich nicht glauben ...

Wenn Du willst, stell ich gerne ein paar Zitate hier rein, was die Mädels wirklich wollen !!! #d|scardie:


----------



## brocxxxxx (1. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Hallo Nick,

zunächst mal, ja ich habe das pdf komplett gelesen. Allein schon um mich in so weit zu informieren, dass ich nicht zwangsweise alle Threads, die es wohl lt. Ralle 24 gibt, lesen muss und mir nicht, als "Greenhorn" in diesem Beitrag, vom gleichen Urheber weitere "gut gemeinte" Ratschläge einfange.  
Wie ich ja geschrieben habe, gibt es beim NaBu einige gute Ansätze, die ich sehr wohl gut heiße. Der Schutz von Mooren, den wenigen übrig gebliebenen Hektar deutschen "Urwalds", diversen bedrohten Tier- und Pflanzenarten halte ich für extrem wichtig.  
Meine Kritik bezieht sich im Schwerpunkt, aber so habe ich es auch schon mehrfach geschrieben, auf den Einsatz der ungeheuren Geldmittel, die aus unterschiedlichen Quellen in den NaBu strömen, um Gruppen wie Anglern und, wenn auch weniger, den Jägern durch Landeinkäufe und damit der Einrichtung von massiven Schutzzonen, die Passion unmöglich oder zumindest schwer zu machen. Mir fehlt da die Verhältnismäßigkeit.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Das muss man sehr aufmerksam lesen, da steht Vieles, das man sofort unterschreiben kann und muss, was richtig und für alle nützlich ist.



Nicht wirklich...mit einer Unterschrift kannst du dann Natur nur noch von ausserhalb bewundern.

Das die *verantwortungsvolle* Naturnutzung auch *immer *Naturschutz beinhaltet(im Gensatz zum Raubbau) ist bei vielen Naturschutzchefideologen leider noch nicht angekommen.
Da zäunt man die Natur doch lieber ein.Zutritt verboten


----------



## muddyliz (2. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Zum Thema Kormoran:
Lest euch doch mal die entsprechenden Klagen v.a. aus Bayern hier im Forum durch, da steht drin, dass  die Kormorane dafür verantwortlich sind, dass in bestimmten Gewässern die Äschenpopulation zusammengebrochen ist. Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es einen Stausee, da lagen schon kleine Fische auf der Straße, die von den Kormoranen im Flug ausgekotzt wurden, damit sie mit ihren vollen Bäuchen überhaupt hoch kamen. Entscheidend ist, dass Kormorane fliegen können, und wenn sie ein Gewässer leergefressen haben, dann ziehen sie eben weiter und räumen woanders die Gewässer leer. Das Hauptübel der Kormoranproblematik ist das Fehlen ihrer natürlichen Feinde, hier müsste der Naturschutz bundesweit aktiv tätig werden, damit sich ein natürliches Gleichgewicht einstellt. Solange dies aber nicht der Fall ist, sollte der Mensch regulierend in die Kormoranpopulation eingreifen, wie es ja auch der Jäger bei Wildtieren tut, wo ja auch die entsprechenden natürlichen Regulatoren fehlen. Ist nur die Frage, ob in unserer hochindustrialisierten Land(wirt)schaft überhaupt genug Platz ist für Räuber/ natürliche Regulatoren, oder ob der Mensch hier permanent zumindest teilweise deren Arbeit übernehmen muss.

Zum Thema Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen:
Auch bei uns werden jedes Frühjahr welche besetzt. Und was stellt man beim Ausnehmen fest, was haben die im Magen? Zigarettenkippen, Steinchen, Holzstücke usw. Die sind doch viel zu blöd, um Fischbrut zu fressen, also haben sie auch keinen negativen Einfluss auf die vorhandene Fischpupulation, mit einer Ausnahme: Ein nicht unerheblicher Prozentsatz dieser "doofen" Regenbogenforellen dient Hechten als leicht erreichbare Nahrung. Sie sind also sozusagen teures Fischfutter. Bei uns in der Nähe kenne ich nur ein Gewässer, in dem sich Regenbogenforellen auf natürliche Art fortpflanzen. Aber das ist ein Gewässer, in dem es im Sommer sowieso zu warm wird für Bachforellen, also machen die Regenbogenforellen den Bachforellen in diesem Gewässer auch keine Konkurrenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

@ muddyliz:
Naturschutzverbände sind inzwischen zumindest zum (Groß)Teil eine spendensammelnde Industrie geworden, die nicht dulden können, dass böse Angler, Jäger, Bauern etc. die Natur auch nutzen.

Um weiterhin fett Spenden zu bekommen, muss der Bevölkerungsteil, der noch zu Spenden fähig und willens ist, von den Naturschutzverbänden betüddelt werden..

Das geht am einfachsten plakativ:
Weg mit den bösen Menschen aus der Natur...

Demgegenüber steht eine andere, sich erst entwickelnde Ansicht von Naturschutz:
Schutz der Natur FÜR statt vor den Menschen..

Und hier versagen z. B. unsere Verbände komplett....

Man kann Angler einfach weiterhin wie die Naturschutzverbände als Gefahr darstellen, weil sie eben draussen in der Natur sind..

Man könnte sie auch als Wächter der Gewässer darstellen, eben weil sie draussen immer unterwegs sind..

Naturschutz und Angeln ist nur nicht kein Gegensatz, sondern bedingt sich!


Die Frage ist dabei nur, wer Naturschutz definiert und diese Defintion wie ind er Öffentlichkeit verankert.

Heute ist das überwiegend noch die spendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie rund um BUND, NABU, GREENPEACE und WWF etc...

Wenn dann z. B. der VDSF noch immer ins gleiche Horn stösst wie die Spendenindustrie, braucht man sich über immer weitere sinnlose Restriktionen nicht zu wundern..

Un ja!!!
Es gibt durchaus Gewässer und Gewässerabschnitte, die eines besonderen Schutzes bedürfen.

Und wo dann auch das Angeln nicht mehr möglich sein wird.

Wenn aber ein Gewässer so schutzbedürftig ist, muss da der Mensch komplett ausgeschlossen werden, nicht nur der Angler.

Auch der Spaziergänger, Vogelbeobachter, Radfahrer etc.. - Und der Naturschutzheini, der sich sein Wochenendhaus zur Alleinnutzung als "Forschungs- oder Beobachtungsstation" im Naturschutzgebiet von Spenden und vom Staat finanzieren lässt..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Hallo Ralle,

ich peile immer noch nicht, wie Du das meinst:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In einem Punkt allerdings sehe ich die Verbandelung mit Berufsfischern  als extrem schädlich. Das ist die Kormoranproblematik, wo sich die  Verbände vor den Karren der Berufsfischer spannen lassen und viele  Angler gedankenlos Hurra schreien.



Vor welchen Karren lassen sich die Angler da Deiner Meinung nach spannen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Ist doch ganz einfach. Der Kormoran ist in erster Linie ein Schädling der Fischzuchtbetriebe. Die Berufsfischer haben sowieso Hass auf alles, was Fisch frisst. Egal ob Otter, Fischreiher oder eben Kormoran. 

Mit der komerziellen Fischerei in ein Horn zu stoßen ist saudämlich.

Stattdessen hätte man die Wahl des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres begrüßen sollen. Als Zeichen für die erfolgreiche Wiederkehr einer verlorengegangen geglaubten Art. Damit hätte man dem Naturschutz schonmal sämtlichen Wind aus den Segeln genommen.
Dann hätte man auch darauf hinweisen können, dass der Vogel sogar so erfolgreich ist, dass er hier und da negativen Einfluss auf die natürlichen Fischbestände hat. Unterstützung hätte man auch in Kreisen des Naturschutzes genug gefunden, denn auch da ist der Kormoran nicht unumstritten. 

Und dann hätte man gemeinsam mit dem Naturschutz Maßnahmen planen und ergreifen können.
Wobei es vollständig egal ist, was man da plant, denn den Vogel bekommen wir niemals wieder weg.

So hat man sich mit dem Schulterschluß zu den hysterischen Schreihälsen aus den Reihen der kommerziellen Fischerei gegenüber dem Naturschutz erneut vollständig blamiert und disqualifiziert.

Ob die kommerziellen Fischer auch nur irgendetwas darum geben, ist dabei völlig offen. Die interessieren die Angler nur als Geldquelle für Fischereierlaubnisse, Pachten und/oder Abnehmer von Besatzfisch.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (10. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich glaube Angel (vereine) und Naturschützer geht schon zusammen.
Was mir mehr sorgen macht sind die militanten Tierschützer, die können uns schon auf Dauer den Spass verderben.
Mit den Naturschützern kommt man schon irgendwie klar


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Genauso isses..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Mit den Naturschützern kommt man schon irgendwie klar



So isses. Für die gehe ich morgen erst wieder Frösche über die Straße tragen


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach. Der Kormoran ist in erster Linie ein Schädling der Fischzuchtbetriebe.



Kann man so pauschal meiner Meinung nach nicht sagen.

Beispiel Regnitz: Hier hat der Kormoran (in super Zusammenspiel mit dem Waller) die Rotaugenbestände so weit reduziert, dass sie von Vereinen unter ganzjährigen Schutz gestellt wurden.

Von den Äschenbeständen ganz zu schweigen. Betrifft uns in Franken natürlich weniger.

Der Kormoran hat auch in den Angelgewässern beachtliche Schäden angerichtet.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



krickfan schrieb:


> So isses. Für die gehe ich morgen erst wieder Frösche über die Straße tragen



Ach ja und schon wieder werde ich in die Grüne Ecke gedrückt. Nervt! Ich meine das wirklich so - wir (Verein) haben die Genehmigung Teichrosen zu entfernen und kommen mit den Naturschützern aus aber ernsthaft machen mir diese komischen Tierschützer echte Sorgen - Wenn die mal sich nur mit Ihren Kröten beschäftigen würden


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



krickfan schrieb:


> Kann man so pauschal meiner Meinung nach nicht sagen.
> 
> Beispiel Regnitz: Hier hat der Kormoran (in super Zusammenspiel mit dem Waller) die Rotaugenbestände so weit reduziert, dass sie von Vereinen unter ganzjährigen Schutz gestellt wurden.
> 
> ...



Der mistige Schwarzkittel gehört hier nicht hin, genau so wenig wie einige andere Viecher. Ab eins von den eingewanderten Tieren gehen auf die Brut dieser Fischräuber und das ist der Waschbär. Der soll sogar bis in die höchsten Wipfel steigen um die Nester auszuräumen. 
Auch der Habicht geht auf die alten Schwarzkittel habe ich gelesen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (13. März 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ach ja und schon wieder werde ich in die Grüne Ecke gedrückt. Nervt! Ich meine das wirklich so - wir (Verein) haben die Genehmigung Teichrosen zu entfernen und kommen mit den Naturschützern aus aber ernsthaft machen mir diese komischen Tierschützer echte Sorgen - Wenn die mal sich nur mit Ihren Kröten beschäftigen würden



Ich weiß nicht, ob Du mich hier falsch verstanden hast (wegen er Grünen Ecke).

Das mit den Kröten war nicht sarkastisch gemeint. Mache ich tatsächlich.


----------



## Bademeister (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: NABU - einfach nur OHNE Worte*

Die Jungs vom Nabu sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich hatte im Rahmen einer Waldgeschichte die Gelegeheit zu erleben ,wie nah die an der Politik sind. Ein hauptberuflicher Lobbyist (oder auch ein ganzes Team) kann schon eine Menge bewegen.

Ich jedenfalls würde an meinen Abgeordneten schreiben wenn ich in Eurem Bundelsland wäre!

Gruss aus dem Osten!


----------



## Jose (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: NABU - einfach nur OHNE Worte*



Bademeister schrieb:


> ...
> Ich jedenfalls würde an meinen Abgeordneten schreiben wenn ich in Eurem Bundelsland wäre!...



...und was?


----------



## Lustt (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Nun, Ralle, wenn du kein Naturschützer bist, so sei dies dein eigen Problem!
Wir unsererseits sind es! Und Reinigungsaktionen sind nicht die einzigen Dinge die uns beschäftigen sondern es sind wohl eher die Ausnahmen.
Du scheinst keine Ahnung davon zu haben, dass wir jedes Mal wenn wir am Wasser sind, nicht nur den Müll anderer Leute mitnehmen, sondern auch viel Aufklärungsarbeit leisten, darauf achten, dass Schutzgebiete als solche respektiert werden, freilaufende Hunde nicht mitten in der Brutzeit die Bodengelege zerstören, durch unsere Beiträge an Vereine / Verbände für Renaturierungsarbeiten aufkommen, uns für die Wiedereinbürgerung verschollener Arten (z.B. Lachs) mit Rat, Tat und Finanzen stark machen und so weiter.

Auch die möglichst beste Eingrenzung der bei uns bestehenden Grundelplage gehört zur Naturschutzarbeit. Müsste man Hegepläne genehmigen lassen, den Zugang zu Schutzgebieten einschränken, wäre die Möglichkeit nicht mehr gegeben, die Invasion der Schwarzmeergrundeln und auch die anderer Neozoen einzudämmen. Man würde für eben diese Arten grossräumige Rückzugsgebiete schaffen von wo aus sie die Verdrängung der heimischen Arten in aller Ruhe in Angriff nehmen könnten!

Ralle, Naturschutz hört nicht an der Wasseroberfläche auf!!!!

Diese ganze Arbeit kann auch nur mit Hilfe der Vereine und Verbände geleistet werden und somit haben sich diese auch die Anerkennung zur Naturschutz- bzw. Umweltorganisation redlich verdient!


Der Fehler des NABU ist es, dass sie sich gegen die von der EU vorgesehenen Kormoran-Managementpläne gestemmt haben, diesen Vogel zum Vogel des Jahres ernannt uns sich für seine Ausbreitung stark gemacht haben, und nun fordern sie von uns die entstandenen Schäden zu begleichen. 

Nicht vergessen: Kormoranschäden beziehen sich nicht nur auf Fraßschäden sondern auch auf Schäden an Flur und Vegetation, somit auch auf die so sehr geschätzten Habitate für weitere seltene Arten! Kormorankot ist so dermassen aggressiv, dass es ganze Landstriche komplett verwüsten kann! Und ausgerechnet hier ist der grosse Schadenspunkt mit dem im Vorfeld keiner rechnet, ausser dem Wirt (hier der NABU).

Ralle, ich kann deine Abneigung gegenüber den Fischereiverbänden leider nicht nachvollziehen. Deren Arbeit kann nicht nur darin bestehen, Erlaubnisscheine zu verkaufen und Fische zu besetzen. Es sind ja keine Teichwirte!


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass tonnenweise an Angelvereine verkaufte Zuchtkarpfen und Regenbogner etc., die nicht in unsere natürlichen Gewässer gehören, da nicht fortpflanzungsfähig bzw. weils besser geeignete einheimische Arten gibt,


 
Die Mengen sind sicherlich oft bedenklich, aber gottlob vermehren sie sich eben nicht.

Klingt bei Dier aber so als wenn der Schaden durch natürliche Arten geringer wäre.
Dem ist sicher nicht so, viel mehr wird dann oft ein Vermischen der angepassten Arten in Kauf genommen und Überbesatz bleibt auch Überbesatz, wenn richtige dort  vorkommende Arten besetzt werden.
Der Schaden kann also auch größer und vor allem langfristiger werden.
Oft ist der Besatz lediglich dumm, teuer und unnötig.

Das Gegenteil von Verschiebungen im Artengefüge durch Besatz, geht aber sicher auch.
Wenn lediglich gefischt wird, werden halt bestimmte Arten mehr entnommen, auch so verschiebt sich die Zusammensetzung der Arten unnatürlich.
Bleiben zwei mögliche Maßnamen, entweder Verbote oder Besatz.

@Thomas Du bist doch mal Koch, versuche doch mal den Anglern die Vorzüge des Brachsen,Döbel gegenüber dem Karpfen und R.F nahezubringen.
Dann werden Sie Dier, da sicher schnell folgen.
Dann müßten in den Ballungsräumen noch viele Angler ihr Tun beänden und dann könnte endlich naturnah gefischt werden.

Ich kenne Eure Verhältnisse ja nicht, aber bei uns sind es die Kleinen unorganisierten Vereine, Privatpächter oder Besatzgemeinschaften die "Die dicksten Dinger" machen.
Die normalen organisierten Vereine sind da viel besser aufgetellt, auch weil sie nur aufnehmen wenn eine Prüfung vorliegt, und dann Mitglieder, eine Grundausbildung vom Landesverband als Gewässerwart erhalten.
Das aber schreibt das Land zwingend für anerkannte Vereine vor.
Da das ganze eigendlich Rund läuft, gibt es auch wenige Privatgewässer vor Ort, fast jeder Angler ist in einem Verein und die Mitgliedszahlen liegen zwischen etwa 200 und 2000.
Bei der Menge finden sich auch immer Spinner jeder Art, also eben auch Gewässerfutzis wie mich.
Aber über die Menge wird auch jede extreme Meinung ausgeglichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



> Die Mengen sind sicherlich oft bedenklich, aber gottlob vermehren sie sich eben nicht.


Dass durch falschen Besatz aber auch einheimische, besser passende Arten durch Futter- und Platzkonkurrenz verdrängt werden, ist auch Dir klar?

Dass Krankheiten eingeschleppt werden können sowie das genetische Potential der dort bereits vorhandenen Stämme in den Hintergrund gedrückt werden kann und dadurch weniger angepasste Stämme sich durchsetzen können - auch beim Besatz mit heimischen Arten?

Wie viele schöne Hecht-Schleie-Seen in trübe Karpfentümpel verwandelt wurde, in wie vielen Fliessgewässern Regenbogner Bachforellen oder Äschen verdrängt haben, sieht man ja allerorten..

Oder brauchts dazu ne Extraprüfung?

Und beim Rest den du schreibst, kann ich da auch entweder nur von Wunschdenken oder Realitätsverlust ausgehen - mit dem täglichen Geschehen am Wasser beim bewirtschaften durch Vereine hat das jedenfalls nix zu tun..
Weder in Niedersachsen noch in allgemein in Deutschland...


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass durch falschen Besatz aber auch einheimische, besser passende Arten durch Futter- und Platzkonkurrenz verdrängt werden, ist auch Dir klar?
> 
> Wie viele schöne Hecht-Schleie-Seen in trübe Karpfentümpel verwandelt wurde, in wie vielen Fliessgewässern Regenbogner Bachforellen oder Äschen verdrängt haben, sieht man ja allerorten..
> 
> ...


 
Besser passende Arten lassen sich nur schwer verdrängen, daß es trotzdem so pasiert, ist um so schlimmer und nur durch ständige Wiederholung möglich.
Oft mag es aber auch Wunschdenken sein, das es lediglich daran liegt das Besatzfische die alleinige Ursache ist, gut möglich das sich gleichzeitig auch die Gewässer ungünstig verändert haben, oder eine Übernutzung vorliegt. 

Was die Veränderung der Stillwasser angeht..
Sicher sehe ich das, wahrscheinlich noch mehr als die Meisten.
Ich sehe neben dem Karpfen, auch die Überfischung der Räuber als Problem, eben auch das selektive Fischen bei anderen Arten.

Oh Extra Prüfung habe ich eigentlich.|rolleyes
Sollte aber die Sportfischerprüfung für reichen, so etwas zu sehen wenn man denn will.

Ob das so ist oder nicht?
Ich habe nur über die Bedingungen geschrieben die vor Ort herschen.
Wunschdenken hir, sind sicher fangreife Besatzfische im Überfluß.

|kopfkrat Verzweifelt stelle ich mir vor wo Ich hin fahren sollte, um eine Regenbogenforelle aus Vereinsgewässern zu fangen.
Dummerweise fällt mir hir in der Umgebung ,kein Verein ein der ReFos im Vorjahr/zur Zeit ausgesetzt hat.
Schlimmer noch, die werden fast nie besetzt und wenn in geringen Stückzahlen.
Da blieben nur Privatgewässer oder der Puff um die Ecke.
Bei Meerforelle und Lachs, ja da wäre es dann deutlich leichter.
Aber so etwas machen ja auch fast alle.

Das mal ganz ohne Ironie und ohne Wunschdenken oder zu träumen.
Dabei sind die Einstellungen der Vereine viel weniger negativ, gegenüber diesen Arten, aber auch so macht es eben keiner.
Eigentlich staune ich nun selber.|kopfkrat
Etwa 10 Vereine mit über 6000 Mitgliedern könnten sich da angesprochen fühlen.:m


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Ich klinke mich lieber aus, geht nun völlig weg vom Thema.
Besser ich fahr mal fischen und lese später wie es in B.W weiter geht.
Schuldigung!#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



Lustt schrieb:


> Nun, Ralle, wenn du kein Naturschützer bist, so sei dies dein eigen Problem!
> Wir unsererseits sind es! Und Reinigungsaktionen sind nicht die einzigen Dinge die uns beschäftigen sondern es sind wohl eher die Ausnahmen.
> 
> Du verstehst zweierlei nicht. Erstens, die Angler als Kollektiv zu betrachten. Und zweitens, die Sachlage aus der Sicht des Naturschutzes zu betrachten. Es ist durchaus so, dass es wenige Angler und Vereine gibt, die *auch* aktiv echten Naturschutz betreiben. Die Masse der Angler tut das aber nicht, sondern ist schlicht und einfach Nutzer.
> ...



Nein, da hast Du Recht, dass kann nicht deren Aufgabe sein.
Deren Aufgabe muss es sein, die Angelfischerei in Deutschland nachhaltig zu sichern. Dazu gehört ein  Schulterschluß mit dem Naturschutz genauso dazu, wie zu vermeiden dass das Bild des Anglers als potentiell gefährlicher Störenfried in deren Reihen etabliert wird. Und dazu ist es vor allem nötig, die Hege und den Naturschutz auf die oberste Stufe zu stellen und die Angler unter dieser Prämisse nach Herzenslust fischen zu lassen. Dazu ist es nötig, den Tierschutz auf die richtige Distanz zu bringen, anstatt sich mit denen - wenn es grad in den Kram passt - zu verbrüdern. 


Keine Ahnung hast Du geschrieben. Ja, jede Menge davon, aber nicht bei mir.


----------



## Lustt (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Nun, du siehst mich wohl ebenso wie ich dich. Werde jetzt keinen roman schreiben um dir das alles verständlich darzulegen, mich jedoch auch nicht auf eine weitere diskussion mit dir zu diesem thema hinreissen lassen. Sei dir jedoch sicher, der nabu erwartet leute wie dich mit offenen armen. Viel erfolg beim wettern gegen uns. 
Ende banane!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Der VDSF in B-W hat doch schon ausführlich dargelegt, wie gefährlich Angler sind für die Natur (im Schreiben an die Regierung wegen des geplanten Aufhebens des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes) - Der beste Wegbereiter für sinnlose Beschränkungen für Angler ist und bleibt eben der VDSF, nicht BUND oder NABU....

Der VDSF und die ihm angeschlossenen Vereine (weil die sich nicht wehren im Verband) sind für richtige Angler gefährlicher als eine Verzehnfachung des Kormoranbestandes oder jeder BUND und NABU, den es auf der Welt gibt..

Die haben nämlich prinzipiell eigentlich nix gegen Angler, nur gegen unsinnige Bewirtschaftung und die Verbände der Bewirtschafter - in B-W eben der VDSF....


----------



## grünspan (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Hallo Ralle


  Nicht immer gleich pauschalisieren!#d




> Und was machen unsere Verbände? Predigen die Scheinpflicht, weil Angler ja so dermaßen gefährlich sind. Fordern oder fördern Nachtangelverbote, weil Angler des nächtens so viel kaputt machen. Wettern gegen das Zurücksetzen, weil Angler ja solche Tierquäler sind.


  Alles, was du hier ansprichst, unterstützen und fördern längst nicht alle Verbände!
  Ganz im Gegenteil!
  Oder liege ich daneben?




> Das würden sie sich verdienen, wenn sie durchsetzen, dass nur mit heimischen Fischen, und zwar mit Brütlingen besetzt wird. Und auch nur dann, wenn der Bestand nachgewiesen nicht mehr selbst reproduzierfähig ist.


  Machen viele Vereine, Angler.
  Obendrein ist nicht nur das Brütling setzen ein Ziel, gilt eher als Übergang (Notlösung), sondern Schaffung von Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten.#h




> Das würden sie verdienen, wenn sie sich regelmäßig mit dem Naturschutz an einen Tisch setzen und sinnvolle Maßnahmen abstimmen würden. Und dazu gehören auch Schutzzonen, ganzjährige oder partielle Angelverbote.


  Passiert doch!
  Jedes Jahr, regelmäßig, ob auf lokaler, regionaler, Landesebene.
  Seit zig Jahren, Jahrzehnten. Begründet schon in vielen Planungsunterlagen und Landesgesetzgebungen.
  Sicher nicht überall. 
  Aber ein generelles pauschales Ausschließen oder Bemängeln stimmt überhaupt nicht.




> Das würden sie verdienen, wenn sie sich endlich von den gewerblichen Betreibern und Fischern lösen würden.


  Geht überhaupt nicht.
  Viele Bereiche überlappen, sind im Verbund zu sehen. Auch den NABU Bereichen betreffend!
  Und das Kormoranproblem betrifft nicht nur Fischer, sondern auch Angler, Vereine und den NABU selbst.
  Siehe Blumberger Mühle!
  Satzfische aus Tschechien zu importieren ist ja „eleganter“!
  Der abgeschossene Kormoran *fällt* ja außerhalb des Sichtfeldes in DE.



> Übrigens, sehr viele NABU-Mitglieder sind selber Angler.


  Bewirtschafter, Grundstückseigner u. a. mehr auch.
  Und nun?
  Aber Bitte nicht vergessen!
  In vielen Planungsunterlagen fordert der NABU „ eine konsequente Lenkung der Freizeit Nutzung“!
  Ich rede hier von Gewässern!
  An erster Stelle steht die Einschränkung der Freizeitnutzung „Angler“!
  Etliche Planungsunterlagen sind jetzt durch!
  Einen dicken Daumen nach „oben“ dem NABU!;+
  In meinem Landkreis verschwinden ca.10 % ehemaliger Anglerbereiche.

  Über verschenkte Gewässer an NABU oder andere „gleichgeschaltete Gruppen“ von der Bundesregierung, damit der schleppenden Ausgrenzung von Anglern was heute schon in Landesanfragen mehr oder weniger, bejaht werden musste, Reden wir lieber nicht!

  Der „Schulterschluss mit dem NABU“ fördert keinesfalls die Anglerei!
  Wer Einblick in Planungsunterlagen hat, stolpert schnell über den Haufen fauler Äpfel.
  Wer nicht verkauft den Schulterschluss mit NABU als Lösung für Angler, Vereine, Verbände.
  Mitunter muss man aber Betroffenen erklären das dem NABU eigentlich „Angler“ Wurst sind.
Ein Umstand ist unbestritten.
Angler, NABU, Eigentümer(Forst, Land, Fischerei, private) Gemeinden usw. müssen gemeinsam agieren.


----------



## gründler (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...diert-Fische-zu-Vogelfutter-_arid,422688.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



raubangler schrieb:


> zitat:
> _Die Avancen der eigennützigen Sportfischer, die bereits den Großteil der  Kiesseen an der Weser unter ihren Fittichen haben, machen deutlich, wie  wichtig es ist, dass noch mehr Menschen dem NABU spenden, um die  Auenlandschaft für die Natur zu retten, unterstrich der  NABU-Landesvorsitzender Dr. Holger Buschmann..
> _
> http://niedersachsen.nabu.de/presse...=true&show=932&db=presseservice_niedersachsen
> ...



Bin wach.

Den Status, dass wir Angler ein Problem für die Natur sind, haben viele unserer Verbände sich sehr hart erkämpft.
Auch wenn es hier um BW geht, und das Beispiel aus Niedersachsen nur als Beispiel dienen soll, kann man daran doch wunderbar ersehen, wie dumm und ungeschickt in diesem Beispiel von Verbandsseite argumentiert wird. Da wird dem NABU vorgeworfen, Fische zu Vogelfutter degradieren zu wollen. Dämlicher geht es nicht, und schon sind alle Türen zugeschlagen.

Ist es da ein Wunder, wenn der Naturschutz die Angler aussperren will?

Die Zeiten, da der Naturschutz ganze Gebiete völlig sperren und von der menschlichen, sanften Nutzung ausschließen will, gehen langsam aber sicher dem Ende entgegen. Immer mehr kommt man zu der völlig richtigen Einsicht, dass extensive Nutzung eine wichtige Grundlage für die Biodiversität in unseren Gefilden ist. 

Aber eben *extensiv*. Was viele der heutigen Bewirtschafter machen ist allerdings alles andere als sanft oder extensiv, sondern oft eine Vergewaltigung der Natur.

Wir sollten endlich beginnen zu verstehen, dass unsere Natur kein nach unseren Konsumwünschen vollgestopfter Selbstbedienungsladen ist, sondern ein hohes Gut, das wir schon unser selbst Willen bewahren müssen. 

Wir sollten uns darauf besinnen, dass die Gemeinsamkeiten mt dem Naturschutz wesentlich größer sind, als die Differenzen. Nur dann müssen wir diese Gemeinsamkeiten auch leben und vertreten. 

Kuckt Euch doch einfach mal die Entwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte an. Im Gegensatz zu unbebauten Landflächen sind die Gewässerflächen nicht weniger, sondern mehr geworden. Die Wasserqualität ist im Ganzen betrachtet wesentlich besser geworden, als sie vor 30 Jahren noch war.
Und trotzdem werden die Fischbestände immer schlechter und Artenärmer. Und das um so mehr, je größer der Angeldruck ist, also vorrangig in dichter besiedelten Gebieten mit wenig Gewässern. Und das liegt ganz sicher nicht daran, dass Fische mit der Angel herausgefangen werden, sondern ist einzig und alleine auf die katastrophale Bewirtschaftung zurück zu führen. 

Analog zur Landwirtschaft werden beliebte Arten extrem gefördert und unbeliebte vernachlässigt und/oder durch herumpfuschen im Artengefüge eliminiert. Die Monokultur Angelgewässer ist längst etabliert. Und das bringt den Naturschutz völlig zu Recht auf die Barrikaden.

Wir sollten auch mal überlegen, dass der Naturschutz in der Gesellschaft eine wesentlich höhere Anerkennung hat, als die Angelfischerei und das die Gelder dem Naturschutz stärker zufließen als den Anglern.

Was glaubt ihr denn bitte, wer am Ende am längeren Hebel sitzen wird?

Und wie glaubt ihr, dass verhindern zu können?

Wenn wir die Kurve nicht kriegen und den Naturschutz zu Partnern machen, werden wir immer weiter zurückgedrängt und ausgesperrt. Da beißt keine Maus den Faden ab.

Und so blödsinnige " Geschenke" wie der Verzicht auf den lebenden Köfi, Wettfischen, pauschales Nachtangelverbot, C&R Verbot oder die Anglerprüfung ändern daran genauso wenig, wie das Aufsammeln von Müll, der nicht selten zu einem beträchtlichen Teil von uns selbst produziert wurde.

Wir sollten mal überlegen, ob wir wirklich hunderte von Fettkarpfen, Zuchtforellen, Störe, Welse oder sonstiges Gelumpe in jedem Tümpel haben müssen, oder ob ein Angeln in einem Gewässer mit artenreichem und gesundem Bestand zu Guter Letzt nicht wesentlich mehr Spass macht, als diese Gatterjagd. 

Im Grunde, wenn wir auf diese unsägliche Besatzorgien verzichten, uns angemessen am Wasser verhalten und auch mal einen Teil eines Gewässers als Sperrzone und somit auch als Saatkammer für den beangelbaren Teil akzeptieren, gibt es keine Differenzen mehr mit dem Naturschutz.

Und wir müssten dabei keine tiefgreifenden Verzichte erleben.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Beim NABU darf man nicht vergessen wie er früher hiess: Bund für Vogelschutz, hat sich nur umbenannt um ein größeres Klientel anzusprechen (Spender) seine Grundgedanken sind gleich geblieben.
Das Problem ist seine Stellung in der Gesellschaft, bei jeden annähernd Naturschutzthema melden die sich in der Presse zu Wort.
DAV ? Fehlanzeige,gelegentlich mal VDFS 
Da wir von beiden Verbänden nicht richtig in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten werden, bräuchte man vielleicht einen dritten -nur für Medienarbeit -das Anglerboard hat über 100.000 Mitglieder und viele mit sehr guten PC Kenntnissen quasi eine Piratenpartei für Angler.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Wär ich sofort dabei, allerdings bedingt durch ein generelles Umdenken der Anglerschaft in dieser Hinsicht. 

Und das sehe ich (leider) nicht, bzw. viel zu selten.


----------



## thewhiterabbit (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Hallo Leute,

Da wir in Österreich mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen haben geb ich auch mal meinen Senf als Gedankenanstoß dazu....vielleicht ist ja das eine oder andere Argument dabei, welches sich "länderübergreifend" #h irgendwie verwerten lässt.

Vor einigen Jahren/Jahrzehnten wurden Tiere wieder angesiedelt, die keinen natürlichen Feind haben. Die Fischfresser wie Mink, Fischotter, Kormoran und Reiher sind stark im Vormarsch und vermehren sich rasant. Die Folgen sind bekannt.... Massenhaft veletzte und zum Tode geweihte Fische - sie Leiden oft tagelang bis sie schließlich qualvoll verenden. Gäbe es keine Fischereivereine, bzw. Fischzuchten, wären schon längst sämtliche Gewässer leergefischt.

Das verstehen die "Verantwortlichen" also unter Natur- Umwelt- bzw. Tierschutz. Wiedereinbürgerung von Tieren um jeden Preis - ohne wenn und aber. Sie sorgen sich nicht um Langzeitfolgen, sie kümmern sich nicht um ein Gleichgewicht in der Natur, sie lassen keine Limitierung von überschießenden Populationen zu, hunderte, tausende zum Tode geweihte Fische die mit Fraßlöcher und Bißspuren übersäht sind sind ihnen egal (sind Fische eigentlich in ihren Augen Tiere???). Daß zahlreiche verendete Fische kleinere Fischgewässer zum kippen bringen können, wo die restlichen Fische elendig ersticken oder verpilzen interessiert sie ebensowenig. Ein Angelhaken im Fischmaul ist hingegen in ihren Augen Tierquälerei......

Wenn es dann um Schadenersatz und Wiedergutmachung geht verschwinden sie komplett von der Bildfläche und ziehen sich mit Ausreden aus der Verantwortung bzw. fühlen sich dann nicht zuständig.

Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem Bieber. Er vermehrt sich rasant, hat keinen natürlichen Fressfeind (Wolf, Bär) und rodet ganze Landstriche. Limitierung verboten. Die Folgen - Je mehr Bäume fallen, um so weniger hält sich das Grundwasser in diesen Bereichen und sinkt. Die Landwirtschaft kommt Gebietsweise schon längere Zeit kaum noch mit dem Bewässern nach. Immer mehr Brunnen bleiben leer. Durch Grundwasser gespeiste Gewässer werden immer seichter...  Beschädigte Bäume sind eine Gefahr für jedermann. Über kurz oder lang wird mal jemand sterben, weil er von einem angenagten Baum erschlagen wurde. Sachbeschädigungen gabs ja diesbezüglich schon. Mit der Wiederaufforstung bzw. mit Schutzrodungen kommt man kaum noch nach bzw. fehlt das nötige Geld - abgesehen davon sind beschädigte Bäume wunderbare Brutplätze für Schädlinge, die unsere ohnehin schon geschwächten Wälder noch zusätzlich belasten.

Doch all das kümmert die "Verantwortlichen" nicht - Sie finden immer wieder Möglichkeiten und Wege, um sich aus ihrer Verantwortung zu ziehen. 

Wer Wiederansiedelungsprojekte in die Wege leitet, muss auch für Folgeschäden in voller Höhe aufkommen. Wer Schutzmaßnahmen verordnet, muss ebenfalls für Folge- und Langzeitschäden aufkommen. Wer Limitierung auf ein einigermaßen ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zwischen Population und Lebensraum verhindert, muss ebenfalls zahlen. 
Ich finde da sollte man den Hebel ansetzen. Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach sinnlos, denn Geld regiert nun mal die Welt...

Da möchte ich dann mal sehen was passiert, wenn sich die Parteikassen für Wiederaufbau und Wiedergutmachung rapide leeren.

Wie wird es unseren Kindern und Mitmenschen ständig gepredigt?
"Wer was angestellt hat, muss auch dafür gradestehen!!!"

Gruß an alle Leser!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Mei o Mei.....




thewhiterabbit schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da wir in Österreich mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen haben geb ich auch mal meinen Senf als Gedankenanstoß dazu....vielleicht ist ja das eine oder andere Argument dabei, welches sich "länderübergreifend" #h irgendwie verwerten lässt.
> 
> ...



Danke für den amüsanten Beitrag.

Gruß nach Österreich.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Beim NABU darf man nicht vergessen wie er früher hiess: Bund für Vogelschutz, hat sich nur umbenannt um ein größeres Klientel anzusprechen (Spender) seine Grundgedanken sind gleich geblieben.


Oft ist das leider so und oft stellt man bei einem Austausch fest, das das Ihr Interesse/Wissen an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört.
Da sitzen genau so viele Gipsköpfe, wie in der Anglerschaft.
Wärend die einen nur tote Kormorane wollen, wünschen sich die Anderen immer mehr. 
Der Kormoran als Vogel des Jahres war wohl, lediglich gewählt worden um Position zu beziehen.
Für mich, ein gesetztes Zeichen das diese "Vogelschützer" eine Zusammenarbeit mit Anglern ablehnen.
Dumm wen man sich zwischen Ihnen befindet und sich lediglich erfreut, wenn die Art erhalten bleibt.
Gottlob, finden sich auf beiden Seiten aber auch echte Naturschutzer.

Wir werden in Deutschland nie Verhältnisse schaffen können, die herschten als es kaum Menschen gab.
Wer so etwas fordert, kann immer nur Streit hervorrufen.
Aber, wir sollten auch einen vernünftigen Zwischenweg finden, wo Natur besteht und Menschen Natur erfahren.


----------



## thewhiterabbit (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Der Mink wurde nicht angesiedelt, das ist ein Neozoe

Stimmt - er ist aus Nerzfarmen in Europa entkommen bzw. von Menschen (was für ein Zufall aber auch) freigelassen worden - was hat das aber allgemein mit zu vielen Fressfeinden der Fische zu tun?

Fischotter und Reiher leben schon von jeher in unseren Breiten. Bitte welche "natürlichen Feinde" hatten die denn früher? Krokodile?

Zu den Feinden des Fischotters zählen der Wolf, der Luchs, der Seeadler.... Zähl mal nach, wie viele du davon in deiner Umgebung findest.... Bei einem "jungen" Reiher sind es der Seeadler und der Fuchs... kurzum - viel zu wenige Fressfeinde für die überhandnehmende und ständig weiterwachsende Population der Fischjäger.... 

Naturnahe Gewässer mit gesundem und ausgewogenem Bestand wären die Maßnahme...

Ausgewogen ist das Stichwort.... Ist aber nicht gegeben..

Dem Tode geweiht ist jedes Lebewesen draußen in der Natur. Hier mit Leiden und Qualen zu argumentieren ist wohl mehr als naiv. Und zum letzten Satz muss man gar nix mehr sagen.

Klaro... wenn eine - durch den Menschen herbeigeführte - Überzahl an Fressfeinden der Fische diese massenweise nur noch anfrisst und verenden lässt dann ist es "die Natur" Da ist der Mensch ja nur indirekt beteiligt....

Und übrigens - sämtliche heimische Flüsse, Seen und Teiche, die durch eine Überzahl an Fressfeinden faßt leergefressen wurden,  wurden vom Storch nachbesetzt und stammen nicht aus "Fischzuchten" und auch nicht aus "Zuchtteichen" und die ortsansäßigen Fischereiverbände kaufen auch keine Fischbestände zur Nachbesetzung bei den Zuchtanstalten und alle Fischbestände haben sich durch eine wundersame Vermehrung von selbst erholt. 


Schadenersatz? Wofür bitte ? 

 Schadenersatz gibt es für Wildschäden auf Nutzflächen, niemals für normale Vorgänge in der Natur.

Genau das ist ja der Haken an der Geschichte....... Ich spreche ja schon ganze Zeit von "zu vielen" Fressfeinden der Fische, deren Überhandnehmen dem Menschen zu verdanken ist und das ist bei Gott kein "normaler Vorgang" in der Natur.
Den Zuchtanstalten wird der entstande Schaden teilweise ersetzt. Der Rest schaut durch die Finger....

Und endlich wissen wir auch, wer für den sinkenden Grundwasserspiegel verantwortlich ist
Gut, dass wir nun wissen, dass der Bieber Schuld an der zukünftigen Versteppung unserer Natur ist

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass er alleine dafür verantwortlich ist, sondern lediglich durch sein überhandnehmen den Bäumen zusätzlich zusetzt. Daß dies über ein verträgliches Maß hinausgeht merkt man daran, daß er verhältnismäßig gesehen zu viele Bäume fällt.
Ein Bieber fällt Bäume nur dann, wenn er in seiner Umgebung zu wenig Pflanzennahrung findet - was zu viel ist ist eben zu viel..... 
kann man sich jetzt aussuchen ob man dem Bieber ständig Futter durch Wiederaufforstung verschafft, was wiederum kaum einer zahlt bzw. sich kaum jemand dafür zuständig fühlt oder ob auf ein für die Umgebung angepasstes Maß limitiert wird was wiederum nicht möglich ist, weil es zu wenige Fressfeinde gibt und alles andere verboten ist und das wiederum ist kein "normaler Vorgang in der Natur" sondern liegt leider einzig und allein beim Menschen und bei dem wiederum an einer Hand voll Verantwortlicher die sich wenn es um Verantwortung übenehmen geht sich plötzlich nicht mehr verantwortlich fühlen obwohl sie in genau dieser Hinsicht Entscheidungen getroffen haben........

Man könnte ja auch annehmen, beschädigte Bäume wären Lebensraum für unzählige Tierarten und ein wertvoller und viel zu seltener Bestandteil unserer Natur

Aber eben nur dann, wenn es verhältnismäßig angepasst ist. Keiner hat was davon, wenn in einem Landstrich gar keine Altbestände an Bäumen mehr steht und dafür die kleinen Würmchen und Käferchen und Pilzchen ein tolles zu Hause haben....
Du wirst ja wohl nicht abstreiten wollen, daß ein starker Altbestand an Bäumen mit seinem Wurzelwerk den Grundwasserspiegel positiv beeinflußt. Wenn schon alles verbaut und versiegelt ist, ist das eine der wenigen Maßnahmen die noch möglich sind, um den Grundwasserspiegel positiv zu beeinflussen.

Ausgewogenheit ist glaube ich auch dein Motto und das sollte in jeder Hinsicht so sein, egal ob Angler, Naturschützer oder Tierschützer und und und.........und damit lass ich´s jetzt....


----------



## Gemini (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Interessante Diskussion die ich – bestens unterhalten – gerne 
verfolge.

Nur eine Anmerkung, der Biber heisst bitte Biber. 

Oder meint ihr den amerikanischen von dem es singende 
Zahnbürsten gibt? Mit Sicherheit ein bösartiger Schädling 
aber passt irgendwo nicht in den Kontext.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



Gemini schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion die ich – bestens unterhalten – gerne
> verfolge.
> 
> Nur eine Anmerkung, der Biber heisst bitte Biber.
> ...




Hättest Du mir aber auch früher sagen können, dass wir nicht über den Zahnpastabieber, sondern über den Castor reden.

Ersterer kann tatsächlich als Schädling angesehen werden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



thewhiterabbit schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da wir in Österreich mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen haben geb ich auch mal meinen Senf als Gedankenanstoß dazu....vielleicht ist ja das eine oder andere Argument dabei, welches sich "länderübergreifend" #h irgendwie verwerten lässt.



Nein, leider gar nichts verwertbares dabei.#h


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Wie, der Natürliche Feind des Otters sind Wolf,Bär und Luchs.
Das Auto hat längst diese Stelle übernommen.
Kein Wunder, weil Er mit seinen kurzen Beinen so gerne Straßen nutzt. 
Die sind (auch deshalb) so selten, wie kaum eine andere Wildart.

Aber mal ehrlich,
das für solche Arten die hervorgeruffenen Schäden nicht ausgeglichen werden ist schon ein Problem.
Ein schöner kleiner Forellenbach mit sagen wir mal natürlichen Bestand ohne Besatz und auch nicht billig, in privater Hand.
Da siedeln sich ein Rüde und 2 Fähen an und ziehen Nachwuchs auf.
Die werden die Fische nicht ausrotten, aber für den Pächter bleibt nicht mehr viel.
Was wird er tun?
Fangreife Besatzfische besetzen wäre schlimm genug, würde aber beiden helfen.
Schlimmer wäre aber die heimliche Selbsthilfe.
Kann sich Jeder selbst mal überlegen wie er handeln würde.
Das alles mag im großem Maßstab von Pachtgemeinschaften mit hunderten von Ha Wasserfläche als ein Erfolg und Bereicherung angesehen werden.
Aber in kleinen privaten Pachtstrecken wird es wahrscheinlich, oft anders betrachtet werden und auch enden.

So wie mit den Reihern, da will ich nicht wissen, 
wie viele am Garten oder Forellenteich versterben.

All das muß in Österreich anders sein, von einer Zunahme habe ich hir noch nichts mitbekommen.|bigeyes


----------



## thewhiterabbit (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

All das muß in Österreich anders sein, von einer Zunahme habe ich hir noch nichts mitbekommen

Ist aber so.... und Schäden müssen die "Kleinen", also die Vereine selbst berappen und letztendlich zahlt der Angler den Preis dafür, weil sämtliche Vereine sich nur durch ihre Mitglieder finanzieren können.
Steigen die Schäden steigt auch der Preis der Angelkarten - ganz einfach.

Noch ein interessanter Artikel dazu aus 2007..... http://www.baw-oeko.at/cms/images/daten/fischer-teichwirt_4-07.pdf

Inzwischen sind die Populationen der Fischfresser weiter gestiegen......


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



thewhiterabbit schrieb:


> All das muß in Österreich anders sein, von einer Zunahme habe ich hir noch nichts mitbekommen
> 
> Ist aber so.... und Schäden müssen die "Kleinen", also die Vereine selbst berappen und letztendlich zahlt der Angler den Preis dafür, weil sämtliche Vereine sich nur durch ihre Mitglieder finanzieren können.
> Steigen die Schäden steigt auch der Preis der Angelkarten - ganz einfach.
> ...




Und ich hoffe, die Populationen werden noch kräftig weiter steigen. Ist doch herrlich, solche Tiere wieder in unserer Natur zu haben.

Wenn Du Dich aufregen willst, dann reg Dich doch darüber auf, dass die Gewerbebetreibenden Ihren "Schaden" vom Steuerzahler ersetzt bekommen. 

*Das* finde ich untragbar, weil hier ein unternehmerisches Risiko vom Steuerzahler abgepolstert wird. Das Geld sollte man lieber in weitere Ansiedlungsprojekte von Otter und Biber stecken.


----------



## Pinn (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



thewhiterabbit schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind die Populationen der Fischfresser weiter gestiegen......


Ich denke, die "Fischfresser" fressen Fische, weil sie davon leben und wenn sie davon leben können, sind ausreichend Fische für ihr Überleben als Populationen da. Bei starken Populationen der "Fischfresser" müssten also logischerweise auch genügend Fische für die Angler vorhanden sein... 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## thewhiterabbit (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Hallo Werner,



> Ich denke, die "Fischfresser" fressen Fische, weil sie davon leben und wenn sie davon leben können, sind ausreichend Fische für ihr Überleben als Populationen da. Bei starken Populationen der "Fischfresser" müssten also logischerweise auch genügend Fische für die Angler vorhanden sein...



Nicht ganz - immer mehr von den kleineren naturbelassenen Gebieten wird durch den Fraßdruck der Fischfresser arg in Bedrängnis gebracht, da sie durch ihre natürlichen Feinde nicht in Zaum gehalten werden können. 
Abhilfe schaffen dann nur noch Besatzmaßnahmen. Die Nachbesetzung der Fische ist dann leider nur noch durch Nachzuchten möglich. Und wer reibt sich da die Hände und verdient einen haufen Geld - genau - Zuchtanstalten und Teichwirte mit Zuchtteichen.

Die Fischfresser freuen sich natürlich auch darüber und fressen die nachbesetzten Fische munter weiter und gedeihen prächtig. Der Angler kann sich dann über die Nachzuchtfänge freuen und immer weniger über natürliche im betreffenden Gewässer gewachsene Fische. Obendrein kann man nicht einfach mal so alle Fische nachzüchten, die in diesem Gewässer heimisch waren.

Solange dieser Teufelskreis nicht durchbrochen wird, wird sich die Katze weiter in den eigenen Schwanz beißen.

Ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Räuber und Beute in den betreffenden Gebieten wäre die Lösung, doch bei Ansichten wie sie "Ralle 24" eben gepostet hat ist dieses Ziel in weiter Ferne.....


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

So leicht ist das aber auch nicht.
Oft wird der Fischbestand der angepeilt und als gut empfunden wird, einfach unnatülich hoch sein.
Genau da wüten dann die Fischfresser.
Für mich ist es Fakt, dass in der Natur nichts über ist.
Jegliche Nutzung geht auf Kosten einer anderen Nutzung.
Genau aus diesem Grunde, wurden Fischfeinde ehemals stark bekämpft und befinden sich meist auch heute noch dicht an der Ausrottung.(Kormoran ausgenommen)
Einfach um den Anteil der menschlichen Nutzung zu erhöhen.
Wenn alles im Lot ist, mögen Otter und Fischer ja noch gut fangen, ungleich schwerer wird es für den Angler.
Weil die Fische eben schnell satt sind und Futter im Überfluß varhanden ist.
Aber auch mein Beitrag wirkt nun wieder zu sehr einseitig, auch bei den einzelnen Fischarten wird der Bestand sehr unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



thewhiterabbit schrieb:


> Solange dieser Teufelskreis nicht durchbrochen wird, wird sich die Katze weiter in den eigenen Schwanz beißen.
> 
> Ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Räuber und Beute in den betreffenden Gebieten wäre die Lösung, doch bei Ansichten wie sie "Ralle 24" eben gepostet hat ist dieses Ziel in weiter Ferne.....




Ich finde es ja grundsätzlich gut, wenn sich jemand Gedanken macht und eigene Schlüsse zieht. Das ist nur dann problematisch, wenn dabei das Basiswissen fehlt und man irgendwo reingreift und anfängt zu interpretieren.

Lass Dir sagen, dass es in der Natur kein "ausgewogenes Verhältnis" gibt. Das Verhältnis Räuber - Beute wechselt ständig und pendelt sich immer wieder neu ein. Wird die Beute weniger, werden auch die Räuber weniger. Daraufhin kann die Beute wieder starke Bestände aufbauen, was wiederum zu einem anstieg der Räuber führt. Die reduzieren dann erneut die Menge der Beute usw....

Solange der Mensch dafür sorgt, dass die Räuber in seinen Gewässern immer und ständig genug zu fressen haben, solange wird die Zahl der Räuber stabil bleiben oder gar steigen. 

Imho gibt es auch keine Überzahl an Räubern.

Was es aber gibt ist ein tiefgreifendes Unverständnis für die Mechanismen der Natur, gepaart mit dem unethischen Anspruch alles für sich haben zu wollen. 

Die Natur besteht nicht, und auch nicht zum überwiegenden Teil, aus Fischen.


----------



## thewhiterabbit (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Hallo Ralle 24,

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, daß wir grundsätzlich das selbe im Sinn haben und dennoch aneinander vorbeiargumentieren - hat bestimmt nichts mit meinem Basiswissen zu tun.



> Lass Dir sagen, dass es in der Natur kein "ausgewogenes Verhältnis" gibt. Das Verhältnis Räuber - Beute wechselt ständig und pendelt sich immer wieder neu ein. Wird die Beute weniger, werden auch die Räuber weniger. Daraufhin kann die Beute wieder starke Bestände aufbauen, was wiederum zu einem anstieg der Räuber führt. Die reduzieren dann erneut die Menge der Beute usw....



Da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung. Nur gehe ich da noch eine Stufe höher und bin der Meinung, daß hier noch große Lücken offen sind, die zuerst gefüllt werden müssten, damit auch Fischfresser und co auf die selbe natürliche Art und Weise wie du sie beschrieben hast limitiert werden. Das würde auch den Fischen, Bäumen usw..... mehr Zeit verschaffen sich selbst zu reproduzieren und heranzuwachsen. 

Ist aber leider nicht der Fall und es wird auf Biegen und Brechen fleißig nachgezüchtet und nachbesetzt - vorzugsweise natürlich die sogenannten Edelfische. 

Fischfresser und co sind zunehmend im Vormarsch und haben schon längst Gebiete erschlossen, die ganz und gar nicht ihrer natürlichen Umgebung entsprechen. Sie gedeihen prächtig und sind dabei von Menschen und seinen technischen Errungenschaften umgeben. Radfahrer, Spaziergänger, Badegäste in Badeteichen und im Bereich der Donau, freilaufende Hunde usw... kratzt die nicht die Bohne.

Aber wehe wenn ein Angler ans Wasser geht und vielleicht ein paar Pflänzchen umtrampelt.... Der ist dann ein Störfaktor und der Böse und gehört da weg...

An unserem Vereinsteich gibt es Biber mit Jungtieren - zwei oder drei Generationen haben die bestimmt schon großgezogen. Die haben sich bei einem Ansitz meinerseits noch nie stören lassen. Ist echt putzig, wenn sie sich um ein Stück saftiges Grünfutter streiten oder mich begutachten kommen. 
Also von uns Anglern lassen sie sich nicht stören. Auch Nachtfischen gibts bei uns - kratzt sie ebensowenig.
Auch unsere "Grauen" (Graureiher) lassen sich durch uns Angler nicht bei ihren Beutezügen stören. 

Kurzum - Der Angler ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Böse und die Ausübung der Fischerei kein Teufelswerk....
Diesen Stempel wurde den Anglern von anderen aufgedrückt.....
Daher finde ich noch strengere Auflagen und Gesetze für Angler bzw. das Verbannen von Anglern aus gewissen Gebieten völlig absurd und überzogen.


----------



## Pinn (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Als Angler freut mich die Natur. Ich möchte Fische fangen. Wie, ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Da gibt es Stipper, Karpfenspezies, Fliegen- und Spinnfischer, Kochtopfangler, Releaser, Relaxer usw.  Ohne die Methoden und Motivationen zu bewerten, den meisten macht Angeln einfach Spaß und erfüllt sicher auch soziale Funktionen!

Als Natürschützer wäre ich (bitte den Konjunktiv beachten) gegen eine Verfälschung oder Dezimierung von Flora und Fauna über und unter der Wasseroberfläche, etwa durch ungeignete Besatzmaßnahmen, rücksichtslosen Gewässerverbau zur Energiegewinnung, Abholzungen oder durch Schadstoffeinträge von Industrie und Landwirtschaft.

Leider bin ich mehr passionierter Angler als passionierter Naturschützer. Man kann nicht auf zwei Hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzen! 

Ein ganz klein wenig habe ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen meines mangelnden Engagements für den Naturschutz, weil ich denke, Angeln und Naturschutz sind kein Widerspruch. Durch die Argumente von Ralle fühle ich mich aber gut vertreten! THX !

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Naturschutz. Oder: Die Angst vor´m grünen Mann*

Danke Werner,

ich sehe es auch so, dass beides zusammengehen *muss*, weil wir ansonsten in nicht allzuferner Zeit nur noch sehr eingeschränkt fischen können. Und damit meine ich die Lokalitäten, nicht die Bedingungen. 

Die Wand, durch die manche mit dem Kopf wollen, ist dicker als man denkt.


----------



## raubangler (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bin wach.
> 
> Den Status, dass wir Angler ein Problem für die Natur sind, haben viele unserer Verbände sich sehr hart erkämpft.
> Auch wenn es hier um BW geht, und das Beispiel aus Niedersachsen nur als Beispiel dienen soll, kann man daran doch wunderbar ersehen, wie dumm und ungeschickt in diesem Beispiel von Verbandsseite argumentiert wird. Da wird dem NABU vorgeworfen, Fische zu Vogelfutter degradieren zu wollen. Dämlicher geht es nicht, und schon sind alle Türen zugeschlagen.
> ...



Du musst Dich doch nicht gleich animiert fuehlen, hier solche Romane zu schreiben. 

Natuerlich hat der NABU Recht.
Dito fuer alle Aussagen von Greenpeace und wie sie sonst noch alle heissen.

Einen Konsens der Angler mit diesen Gruppen wird es jedoch niemals geben, da hierfuer die Gewaesser zu klein und die Anzahl der Angler einfach zu gross ist.

Also sollten wir uns doch ueber Nebelkerzen-werfende 'Naturschutzverbaende' wie den VDSF freuen.
Und wenn die nur oeffenlichkeitswirksam ihren eigenen Muell einsammeln.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Du musst Dich doch nicht gleich animiert fuehlen, hier solche Romane zu schreiben.
> 
> Ich kann noch viel längere Texte verfassen. Doch der längste Text nutzt nichts, wenn sich ein Leser nicht mit dem Inhalt auseinandersetzt.
> 
> ...



Mit Nebelkerzen wird man nichts erreichen. Der Nebel wird vom kleinsten Luftzug weggeblasen und dann steht man ohne Deckung da.

Wer sich so oft so lächerlich macht, wie manche Angelverbände es tun, der wird niemals auf Augenhöhe verhandeln und sinnvolle Kompromisse finden können. 

Wer glaubt, die Angler könnten in der Gesellschaft und der Politik langfristig einen erfolgreichen Konfrontationskurs zum Naturschutz fahren, befindet sich auf einem Holzweg, der zudem noch eine Einbahnstraße ist. Wo wir einmal ausgesperrt sind, kommen wir so gut wie nie wieder rein.


----------

